# Karazhan



## Cemesis (26. Juni 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr glaubt. Meint ihr in Cata wird der "berühmt berüchtigte" Keller von Karazhan geöffnet?

Die meißten wissen ja das hinter Kara ein Mausoleum ist das noch geschlossen ist und damals als Kara noch relativ neu war gabs sogar Exploid Videos indem man das betreten konnte. Ich erinner mich noch an ziemlich düstere Vids.

Da in Cata ja Erdbeben die meißten Gebiete umgekrämpelt werden, halte ich persöhnlich es für möglich das auch das Gebiet um Kara nicht verschont bleiben wird.

Oder was meint ihr?

Mfg


----------



## Liberiana (26. Juni 2010)

Ich denke nicht, das hätten sie schon längst groß angekündigt...
Ich meine, sie kündigen schon an, was in den folgenden Contentpatches passieren wird (4.1, 4.2 etc),
und wenn da wirklich etwas "großes" oder interessantes freigelegt werden würde, dann hätten sie es schon längst erwähnt...


----------



## Bombajy (26. Juni 2010)

Würden die den Keller von Karazhan wirklich öffnen wäre WoW USK 18. Falls du schon mal bei den Exploitvideos geschaut haben solltest, da unten gleicht es einem Massaker.


----------



## Flowersun (26. Juni 2010)

Noch nie von nem Keller in Kara gehört aber wer weis vielleicht wird das Gebit um Kara etwas freundlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nicht so düster und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (26. Juni 2010)

Kann da nur zustimmen, dass es FSK 18 sein müsste. Da unten ist ein ganzer Raum voller im Wasser hängenden Leichen, da unten hat ein ganzes Massaker, wie schon erwähnt, stattgefunden.

Aber ein bisschen freundlicher könnten sie es machen, da wir ja die dämonische Präsenz entfernt haben.


----------



## Ratrix (26. Juni 2010)

Kann mal jemand ein Link von so einem VIDEO schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas1993 (26. Juni 2010)

yo link zum video wäre nett,
und glaube ds nicht weil du schließlich in kara eh schon alles tot hast udn wiso sollte man da noch runter gibt doch keien grund und zusammenhang


----------



## Battlefronter (26. Juni 2010)

Ratrix schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand ein Link von so einem VIDEO schicken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k6kZkTBI_I&feature=related da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greav (26. Juni 2010)

Zu Classic Zeiten konnte man noch als Geist rein und naja war nich schön dadrin^^ und ein labyrinth is der Keller Oo. Naja ich will da jedenfalls nich nochma rein einmal hat gerreicht.


----------



## Bombajy (26. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiKNh9sNpm8&feature=related <- YouTube Video

4:18 und 6:35


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SiKNh9sNpm8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SiKNh9sNpm8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Arthas1993 (26. Juni 2010)

heue kommt mn da sicher nimmer runter oder


----------



## domi3344 (26. Juni 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> heue kommt mn da sicher nimmer runter oder


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U__0QeRO4CI&feature=related 
Habs nie ausprobiert, denke aber schon das es funktioniert.


----------



## Zylenia (26. Juni 2010)

Doch,war ich auch ganz früher mal drin,musste ein Add zum Eingang vom Keller pullen und lässt dich killen.
Danach rennste zur leiche und belebst dich hinter dem Tor,schon biste drin.


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. Juni 2010)

Schurken schaffen das, aber ich denk mal das das jetzt langasam schon alles in den Geheimnisse der alten Welt Fred gehöhrt


----------



## Totebone (26. Juni 2010)

zu dem Sprung auf den Knochenhaufen muss man sagen, dass man dann EXAKT 1 Life übrig hat .... schon krank das ganze da unten


----------



## knochenhand (26. Juni 2010)

Das ist ein netter platzhalter, für eine ini/raid..... aber mal ehrlich.. was sit denn bitte fsk 18 daran?


----------



## Legendofz (26. Juni 2010)

FSK 18? Die paar Skelette da... der USK hat euch verweichlicht Leute... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malzbier09 (26. Juni 2010)

War das letze mal vor einem Monat da (Durch automatisches Freisetzen) , also ich nehme an das es immernoch geht .


----------



## Spies (26. Juni 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren warum Blizzard so ein weitläufiges Gebiet macht es dann aber nicht freigibt?


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Was daran FSK18 ist? Weil es dort stellen gibt die aus heftigen Horrorfilmen sein könnten, so ein Teich in dem ein paar hundert Tote auf Ketten hängen und allsowas sieht man in der WoW sonst NIERGENDS!!!


----------



## Nomisno (26. Juni 2010)

Es geht mit autounstuck, afaik. Habs selber jedoch noch nie geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gruft da unten ist das Grab von Alexandros Mograine oder sowas.

Blizz hat es eingebaut, weil mal was geplant war, haben es dann aber wieder verschlossen, damit vllt später mal was kommt. zB mit Cata!


----------



## Spies (26. Juni 2010)

war gerade mal da und habs nicht geschafft, kann aber auch daran liegen das ich zu unfähig war genau den richtig punkt zu finden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U__0QeRO4CI


----------



## Arthas1993 (26. Juni 2010)

> Mich würde mal interessieren warum Blizzard so ein weitläufiges Gebiet macht es dann aber nicht freigibt?



Blizz hat viele sachen was *NOCH* nicht freigegeben sind oder es nie werden, im jetztigen fall stehe viele sachen leer wie grim batol,
Uldum.... und so weiter


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Grim Batrol und Uldum extestieren ja auch nicht ...das sind nur ausenstrukturen und keine weitläufigen Kellergewölbe die aufwendig designt wurden wie die Crypts bei Kara.
In Grim Batrol ist momentan nichts. Kein Boden keine Strukturen...


----------



## Arthas1993 (26. Juni 2010)

es gib ja noch andre versteckte sachen wie das landefeld hinter eisenschmiede ^^ oder viele orte wo man zwar drüberfliegen kann mitn greif wo man häuser und andre sachen sieht aber da nicht hinkommt


----------



## manaman122 (26. Juni 2010)

die wasserleichen si_nd auch nich _schlimmer als die leichen die vom ast bei der kreuzfahrer turm q runterhängen


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

naja aber die ganze Atmospähre und das design ist doch unbekannt ernst.


----------



## Crosis (26. Juni 2010)

ich sage der "keller" verschwindet einfach weil blizzard keine lust hat da was draus zu machen...wenn sie schon die welt neu gestalten kann dieser ganze krempel mal weg genauso wie old-IF etc brauch kein schwein


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Old-IF ist extrem schön designt, das zu löschen wär dumm, eher öffnen.


----------



## Rellston1 (26. Juni 2010)

Ne, denke nicht das da was kommt, wäre aber ne nette Idee!


----------



## Garhelt (26. Juni 2010)

Kenne nicht alle Taktiken, einige scheinen gefixt worden zu sein, aber reinblinzeln von der Seite funzt definitiv. Vor kurzem erst ausprobiert. Ob ne 18er Freigabe da angebracht ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln, aber mit 12 kommst da wirklich nicht aus. Vielleicht auch der Grund warum sie zu ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domi3344 (26. Juni 2010)

Crosis schrieb:


> ich sage der "keller" verschwindet einfach weil blizzard keine lust hat da was draus zu machen...wenn sie schon die welt neu gestalten kann dieser ganze krempel mal weg genauso wie old-IF etc brauch kein schwein


Übrigens wurde Alt Eisenschmiede in der alpha zu Cata leicht geändert.
Vielleicht wirds ja doch mal zugänglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estartu (26. Juni 2010)

Old-IF? wie soll das aussehen und wo ist das?


----------



## Garhelt (26. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Old-IF ist extrem schön designt, das zu löschen wär dumm, eher öffnen.



wird geöffnet


----------



## thethinker (26. Juni 2010)

das wäre GENIAL!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHEKQoSv_E8


----------



## Beklop'Tar (26. Juni 2010)

mit fsk 12 kommt man da auf keinen fall mehr aus, erstmal wegen dem skeletthaufen, dann hängen da hunderte menschen kopfüber tot im wasser, zusammen mit blutigen haken... ausserdem liegn dort am rand überall skelette, arme, beine, köpfe usw rum. Und dann stehen da ja noch solche Öfen und was hat es mit diesem braunen grossen haufen auf sich ? ist das asche ? kp...


----------



## xRohen (26. Juni 2010)

Wäre nett wenn sie den öffnen würden, aber denke ich eher nicht.

Aber warum der dann FSK 18 sein sollte weiss ich nicht oO

Wir foltern gefangene Menschen, skalpieren Trolle, reissen besiegten Gegnern die Köpfe ab und sprengen Würmer mit einer Bombe in zich Einzelteile. 
Und all das nur weil uns irgendein Bob sagt, dass er uns ein paar Goldstücke dafür gibt ^^

Also warum dass dann ab 18 sein sollte weiss ich auch nicht :X


----------



## Aranshi (26. Juni 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> Das ist ein netter platzhalter, für eine ini/raid..... aber mal ehrlich.. was sit denn bitte fsk 18 daran?



versteh ich auch nich.
ein fsk 18 spiel is schon bisschen härter


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Weil man von dem sogut wie nichts sieht, jedoch in der Gruft alles sichtbar ist, du siehst zb. nicht wie du den Troll skalpierst oder?


FSK 16 würde für die Crypts wohl verlangt


----------



## Nomisno (26. Juni 2010)

Also wenn irh was über mehr solcher orte wissen wollt, dann elst euch die 173 Seiten im Geheimnisse der alten Welt Thread durch xD

Die, die behaupten das die gruft ab 18 sein sollte, haben nie einen Film ab 18 gesehen, oder? Oo

Weeeenn überhaupt 16.


----------



## Aranshi (26. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Es geht mit autounstuck, afaik. Habs selber jedoch noch nie geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast du ne seriöse quelle für die behauptung?


----------



## Boraci (26. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Old-IF ist extrem schön designt, das zu löschen wär dumm, eher öffnen.


Old-Ironforge wird mit Cataclysm überarbeitet. Ich denke schon das es irgendwann zugänglich ist.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Also wenn irh was über mehr solcher orte wissen wollt, dann elst euch die 173 Seiten im Geheimnisse der alten Welt Thread durch xD
> 
> Die, die behaupten das die gruft ab 18 sein sollte, haben nie einen Film ab 18 gesehen, oder? Oo
> 
> Weeeenn überhaupt 16.



Ich habe bereits genug gesehen, und genau deshalb kann ich sagen das mich diese Atmosphäre sehr an Horrorfilme erinnert, dieses düstere Unbelebte mit den Leichen die einfach so dort hängen, wär hat sie aufgehangen? Man wartet andauernt das irgendwo jemand um die Ecke springt und dich dazuhängt,


----------



## thethinker (26. Juni 2010)

Schmarn, überall liegen knochenberge rum und knochen (siehe gundrak am anfang) etc etc..

früher waren die untoten ja noch aus knochen.. inzwischen haben sie auch haut, einer der grüne warum ich keinen mehr spiele

mfg


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Thetinker, man merkt das du die Katakomben nicht kennst, also ruhe.


----------



## thethinker (26. Juni 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> hast du ne seriöse quelle für die behauptung?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U__0QeRO4CI

der machts mit autounstuck


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Er meint für die Behauptung es sei Alexandros Grab


----------



## thethinker (26. Juni 2010)

ich war wirklich noch nicht unten, mach ich aber später mal, das video war einfach zu geil und zu gruselig mit den 101 strings orchestra ^^


----------



## Unwinder (26. Juni 2010)

ich wusst doch schon immer das blizz leichen im keller hat^^ *brüllergefahr*


----------



## Slaplink (26. Juni 2010)

Beklop schrieb:


> mit fsk 12 kommt man da auf keinen fall mehr aus, erstmal wegen dem skeletthaufen, dann hängen da hunderte menschen kopfüber tot im wasser, zusammen mit blutigen haken... ausserdem liegn dort am rand überall skelette, arme, beine, köpfe usw rum. Und dann stehen da ja noch solche Öfen und was hat es mit diesem braunen grossen haufen auf sich ? ist das asche ? kp...



dann könnte man das falsch interpretieren. Klingt wie aus dem 2. weltkrieg. 
Skelletthaufen usw. wäre kein grund in der ini Hügel der klingenhauer ist auch ein haufen usw. also eig. alles schon vorhanden...


----------



## Azuran (26. Juni 2010)

wenn das fsk 18 ist , dann muss noch so einiges anderes in wow endschäft werden ......


ich vermisse die alten kara raid tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranshi (26. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Er meint für die Behauptung es sei Alexandros Grab



jo das meint ich ^^


----------



## Slaplink (26. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits genug gesehen, und genau deshalb kann ich sagen das mich diese Atmosphäre sehr an Horrorfilme erinnert, dieses düstere Unbelebte mit den Leichen die einfach so dort hängen, wär hat sie aufgehangen? Man wartet andauernt das irgendwo jemand um die Ecke springt und dich dazuhängt,



ok ich war noch nie da unten aber
omg .. ich werd nie wieder Scholo oder stratholme gehen geschwige dem icc alles untote..


----------



## Beklop'Tar (26. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXX1tfWTV6E
Ohne witz schaut euch dass an mit Sound, wenn du da rumläufst hörst du ja nix, keine Musik nru deine Schritte und dein Herzklopfen und es ist original so als würd da gleich jemand um die Ecke springen und was weiss ich mit dir machen...


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Danke BeklopTar (netter Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) einer versteht mich, solch eine Atmosphäre hast du sonst niergends in der Warcraft.


EDIT: Ich glaube es ist der einzige Ort an dem es keine HG-Musik gibt.

EDIT2: Wobei die Stimmung bei Beklop'tar's Video eher weniger präsent war da es mehrere waren und es etwas ruckelte als auch der Herzschlag nicht andauernt hörbar.


----------



## Vannala (26. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Thetinker, man merkt das du die Katakomben nicht kennst, also ruhe.



Ja und du bist ein kleiner Emo. 
Zwar würde ich es stark begrüßen, würde WoW ab 18 sein , trotzdem rechtfertigt dieses kleine pissige Gepixel , was nichtmal nem acht Jährigen Angst macht keine FSK 18. Zum Glück sitzen Leute wie du meist nicht in einer solchen Position, die über sowas entscheiden. 
Objektivität scheint dir ein völliges Fremdwort zu sein.

PS: Ich kann dich schon verstehen, dass wenn du so SCHRECKLICHES siehst, sofort der Drang überkommt eine Rasierklinge zu suchen.
Das erlaub ich mir jetzt mal, wenn du meinst Leuten,die auch noch objektiv und neutral urteilen, das Wort verbietest.


----------



## domi3344 (26. Juni 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ja und du bist ein kleiner Emo.
> Zwar würde ich es stark begrüßen, würde WoW ab 18 sein , trotzdem rechtfertigt dieses kleine pissige Gepixel , was nichtmal nem acht Jährigen Angst macht keine FSK 18. Zum Glück sitzen Leute wie du meist nicht in einer solchen Position, die über sowas entscheiden.
> Objektivität scheint dir ein völliges Fremdwort zu sein.
> 
> ...


Du hörst dich ja ziemlich gereizt an, hat dir hier irgendjemand was getan oder bist du einfach nur angekotzt weil der Raidabend nicht so gelaufen ist wie geplant?


----------



## thethinker (26. Juni 2010)

andauernd dieses geflame, ist garnicht mehr weg zu denken oder?^^


----------



## Beklop'Tar (26. Juni 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ja und du bist ein kleiner Emo.
> Zwar würde ich es stark begrüßen, würde WoW ab 18 sein , trotzdem rechtfertigt dieses kleine pissige Gepixel , was nichtmal nem acht Jährigen Angst macht keine FSK 18. Zum Glück sitzen Leute wie du meist nicht in einer solchen Position, die über sowas entscheiden.
> Objektivität scheint dir ein völliges Fremdwort zu sein.
> 
> ...




Leider sitzen solche Leute nicht in der FSK Abteilung, sondern Leute die technische und grafische Meisterwerke zensieren und schneiden müssen obwohl die nicht wirklich schlimm sind.
Btw, Achtjährigen Kiindern machen Spiele nicht wirklich Angst da sie solche dinge nicht wirklich realisieren können.

Und wo du wieder mit deinen WoW ab 18 anfängst, es gibt auch Über18jährige die sich scheisse benehmen, sowie es auch unter18jährige gibt die eine sehr gute geistliche Reife zeigen...


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ja und du bist ein kleiner Emo.
> Zwar würde ich es stark begrüßen, würde WoW ab 18 sein , trotzdem rechtfertigt dieses kleine pissige Gepixel , was nichtmal nem acht Jährigen Angst macht keine FSK 18. Zum Glück sitzen Leute wie du meist nicht in einer solchen Position, die über sowas entscheiden.
> Objektivität scheint dir ein völliges Fremdwort zu sein.
> 
> ...



Ich weis nicht ob ich dich auslachen oder bemitleiden sollt' . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um dich zu beruhigen, ich bin ein sehr lebensfroher Mensch aber danke für deine Sorgen, und scheinbar bist du nicht Objektiv da ich nicht der einzige bin der 
erkennt das die Katakomben sich stark vom flair und der Optik vom Rest der Warcraft Unterscheiden.

Schönen Tag noch mein Lieber, und keine Sorge ich fühl mich kein bischen angegriffen, Hunde die bellen ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkill (26. Juni 2010)

Ich war auch mal in der Gruft und muss sagen, das echt ein Gruselfeeling kommt. Du hörst nur deine eigenen Schritte und alles ist recht düster. Wenn man da zum ersten mal ist, denkt man wirklich, dass jemand von hinten kommt, und man kriegt auch sehr viele Anregungen wie man diesen Ort wieder einbauen könnte. Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn die Gruft mit cata kommt, auch wenn wow dann ab 16 Jahre alt wäre (und ich es so eig. nicht mehr spielen dürfte), das feeling ist einfach nur geil, nirgendswo gibt es sonst noch so ein feeling.


----------



## Boraci (26. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Katakomben da unten nicht so schlimm FSK 18 ist übertrieben. Zu den Wasserleichen, solche hängen auch in Tirisfal an den Bäumen, soll das nun auch FSK 18 sein? Es ist die Aufgabe der Eltern aufzupassen das ihre Kinder sowas nicht zu sehen bekommen und nicht die der Community.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Von FSK18 spreche ich auch nicht, nur die Gruft müsste einfach FSK16 der logik halber sein, erklärt wurde es nun schon oft genug, es geht nicht nur um die Leichen.


----------



## Shaila (26. Juni 2010)

So, will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Als erstes will ich mal auf diesen ollen Flamer hier eingehen. Bitte schau dir mal an was du schreibst. Schämst du dich eigentlich nicht ? Aber was soll man schon für Toleranz von jemandem erwarten der Emo als Schümpfwort verwendet und damit seine Oberflächigkeit zur Schau stellt. Wenn du diskutieren willst, dann mach das. Aber wenn du hier nur die Leute dumm anmachen willst, dann kannst du dich auch auf irgendeine andere Internetplattform zurückziehen. Denn sowas brauch hier keiner.

So zum Thema. Ich denke nicht, dass für diese Gruft FSK 18 nötig sein würde, halte ich für übertrieben. Allerdings halte ich FSK 16 für angebracht, nein, sogar für notwendig. Das betrifft allerdings mittlerweile nicht nurnoch diese Gruft. Wobei diese Gruft ja wirklich ein Stück ist. Es mag sein, dass es ganz harte Leute gibt, die dann laut rumschreien, wie man sich wegen so etwas in die Hose machen könne, aber das ist doch nicht der Punkt. Wichtig ist doch, ob sich so etwas negativ auf jemanden auswirken kann und es ist eben nicht jeder so "mega hart".

Man sollte NIEMALS die Macht des Vorstellungsvermögen unterschätzen. Wenn man da in diese Gruft geht und da ist wirklich NULL Ton, nur deine Schritte und dann springst du in ein Becken, wo auf einmal 100erte tote Menschen blutüberströmt an blutien Haken hängen, dann finde ich das in der Tat NICHT mehr FSK 12. Denn dann kann man sich auch sehr gut vorstellen, wie es denn zu sowas gekommen ist. Man macht sich Gedanken. Wieso hängen die denn da ? Hmm, die muss jemand aufgeängt haben. Ist der oder das noch hier ? Dazu dann noch wirklich NULL Sound und schon befindet man sich in einem Horrorfilm in seiner Vorstellung. Und die eigene Fantasie kann manchmal grausamer sein, als ein Horrorfilm. Denkt doch mal ein wenig nach. Wenn man einen Horrorfilm schaut, hat man DANACH oft am meisten Angst. Warum ? Weil man die Bilder im Kopf hat und man sich selbst irgendwelche Vorstellungen zusammenbastelt. Selbiges außerdem bei Träumen.

Das ist der Punkt. Für mich war WoW aber schon nicht mehr FSk 12 seit dem Todesritterstartgebiet. Da werden wehrlose Bauern, die noch nach Hilfe betteln, einfach brutal getötet, einfach so. Mehr oder weniger zum Vergnügen von Arthas. Dann wird da Folter angewendet, wieder so ein Punkt. Weitere Punkte sind so versteckte Orte, wo man wirklich nicht weiss was man denken soll. Die Goldhain Kinder und die Trollfrau mit den vielen Kindern in Nagrand um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Macht mich nieder, aber für mich ist WoW seit WOTLK FSK 16.


Zur Gruft selber, man kann da nur spekulieren, ich halte eine Instanz für sehr wahrscheinlich. Vielleicht wurde sie auch gerade wegen dem von mir genannten wieder verworfen.


----------



## Neitras (26. Juni 2010)

wenn jemand meint das die gruft ab 18 sein sollte, sollten auch die bäuchen von den monstrositäten zugenäht werden das hängen gedärme raus oder die leichen explosin von dk entfernt werden. Ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen.
ich finde die gruft harmlos nur weil was gruselig ist muss es nicht gleich ab 18 sein


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

Meneleus 100% sign, wenigstens einige Leute denken etwas nach und erkennen das in dieser Gruft nicht der altägliche Tot zu finden ist


----------



## Marvo666 (26. Juni 2010)

Ich halte eher weniger die visuellen Inhalte der Krypta, als viel mehr die tiefere Bedeutung davon als für Jugendliche nicht gut einschätzbar und viellt. beschäftigend.
Ich meine wenn man sich mal die Bezeichnungen der Teile der Gruft anschaut: Brunnen der Vergessenen, Bettlergasse, Grube der Verbrecher, die umgekehrten Sinner - dann wird einem bewusst dass das bei etwas schärferem nachdenken eigentlich eher das Beängstigende ist. - Hierzu kommen dann natürlich noch die Bilder, z.B die Skelette in den kleinen Aushebungen in den Wänden der Bettlergasse, die Bedeutung der Sinner wenn man sie sieht, Menschen kopfüber an Stahlketten unter Wasser hängend etc pp.
Die Krypta weicht völlig von dem sonstigen Konzept von World of Warcraft ab und erinnert vielmehr an eine düstere Atmosspähre wie z.B in DOOM.
Ein enormer Unterschied zu anderen Glitches oder Inhalten aus WoW.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (26. Juni 2010)

nocheinmal ein 100%sign für Marvo, danke, und nun möcht ich auch kein Argument mehr in Richtung, ''tote gibts auch anderswo'' hören....


----------



## Marvo666 (26. Juni 2010)

Ich Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Remboldt (26. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich wofür es den Keller gibt, man kann da nur mit nem Bug rein oder? wie in Alt if?


----------



## Shaila (26. Juni 2010)

Remboldt schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wofür es den Keller gibt, man kann da nur mit nem Bug rein oder? wie in Alt if?



Ich spekuliere, dass es eine Instanz werden sollte. Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher.


----------



## eimer07 (26. Juni 2010)

also ich denke wenn es wirklich mal kommen sollte, dann würden da unten bestimmt ein paar 0815 Untote rumlaufen oder irgendwelche NPC. So wie es jetzt ist wäre es wirklich über FSK 12, aber ich denke mal das kommt einfach daher das es noch unfertig oder sonstwas ist.

Aber hat nicht mal Medivh in Karazhan gelebt? Das da unten könnte doch er gewesen sein oder?


----------



## Skyler93 (26. Juni 2010)

ihr seit echt verweichlicht xD
aber es stimmt schon fsk 16 soltle drin sein für die eltern die sich viel zu viele sorgen um ihr kind machen ;O
glaub hab schon mit 6 schlimmeres gesehen ;O


----------



## Arthas1993 (26. Juni 2010)

Habs grade mal probiert mitn runterkommen wie in dem video und das funkt nicht 5 mal probiert^^ ,
und durchs tor kann man als geist nimmer laufen also glaub ich nicht man kommt da nochmal runter


----------



## Feindflieger (26. Juni 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> Habs grade mal probiert mitn runterkommen wie in dem video und das funkt nicht 5 mal probiert^^ ,
> und durchs tor kann man als geist nimmer laufen also glaub ich nicht man kommt da nochmal runter



Der trick mit dem Feststecken an der Seite geht aber noch, war grad unten^^

Edit: ich geh mal davon aus das es so im Vid gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Arthas1993 (26. Juni 2010)

Muss man da genau wie der laufen oder sich nur so hinstellen wie er ?


----------



## Unwissender77 (26. Juni 2010)

Ob man dafür jetzt die Altersempfehlung ändern muss oder nicht, soweit ich das jetzt durch das Video gesehen hab, ist es einfach für wow unpassend. Die Frage ist aber, ob dies nicht wirklich nur deshalb so erscheint, weil es alles sonst komplett leer und unbelebt ist, vll würde gundrak, strat und was weiß ich ohne mobs und musik ähnlich wirken.
Aufjedenfall hab ich mir jetzt vorgenommen, es mal selbst anzusehen, sowas macht einen neugierig (wenn man denn zu den Spielern gehört, die sich von sowas mitreißen lassen, prozentual werden das ja auch immer weniger - um mal ein bisschen "Die-community-ist-blöd"-MiMiMiMI reinzubringen).


----------



## numisel (26. Juni 2010)

Ich war auch schon ein- oder zweimal da unten und muss wirklich sagen, es ist schon etwas arg düster verglichen mit ICC und Strath. Eben weil man sich durch die Namen der Gegenden und die Location ein eigenes Horrorszenario bauen kann, wirkt es irgendwie schlimmer als eine brennende Stadt voller wandelnder Leichen (nebenbei, in Strath gibt es nicht viele Skelette, die herumliegen, die meisten laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Denn in Strath weiss man ja, was passiert ist.

Als ich das erste Mal da runter bin mit zwei Gildenkollegen, haben wir uns auch gedacht, dass plötzlich irgendwo aus dem Vanish oder so eine große, monströse Bestie auftaucht, uns tötet und dazuhängt. FSK 18 stimmt, ist übertrieben, aber 16 würde ich schon rechtfertigen.

Und wer jetzt mit dem Argument kommt "mimimi ihr seid verweichlicht", dem kann ich nur ein Gegenargument bringen: Ihr seid zu abgehärtet!
Ich bin kein Feind von Killerspielen, und ich gucke auch gerne mal nen guten Horrorfilm, der an die Nerven geht. Aber manche Menschen sind schon so zugedröhnt mit diesen Sachen, dass sie solche Dinge einfach für harmlos halten.
Aber stell dir mal vor, jemand hätte dir mit 12 oder 13 einige Räume gezeigt und dir dazu erklärt, dass das eine Knochenstaub ist, das andere aufgehängte Leichen und das dritte ein Berg Knochen. Ich denke mal, einigen hätten darüber vielleicht sogar geschmunzelt. Aber sobald du irgendwann nachts alleine irgendwo rumläufst, es dunkel ist, und du irgendwo eine Kette oder etwas in der Art rascheln hörst, wird selbst jeder noch so abgehärtete Mensch leicht paranoid.


----------



## Toxxical (26. Juni 2010)

Denkt doch mal nach, Old IF wird sicherlich betreten werden können, weil alle fliegen können in cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (26. Juni 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> ... Aber manche Menschen sind schon so zugedröhnt mit diesen Sachen, dass sie solche Dinge einfach für harmlos halten....



Wenn du Asatische HorrorThriller Movies für Harmlos hälst, ...bist du abgehärtet^^.


----------



## Shaila (26. Juni 2010)

Monkey.D schrieb:


> Wenn du Asatische HorrorThriller Movies für Harmlos hälst, ...bist du abgehärtet^^.



Was soll an denen groß anders sein ? Weil da mal ein Körperteil mehr abgeschlagen wird oder was ? Horror sind doch alle gleich aufgebaut.


----------



## Weissnet (26. Juni 2010)

Massaker? Da is doch nur en riesiger Smiley im Keller ^^


----------



## Shaila (26. Juni 2010)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Massaker? Da is doch nur en riesiger Smiley im Keller ^^



Ne, der ist unter dem Turm.


----------



## Deathgnom (26. Juni 2010)

postet des doch mal ins vorschlag forum das Blizzad das in cata ein bauen soll


----------



## AerionD (26. Juni 2010)

Schade eigentlich dass Blizz so ein Gebiet baut und es dann ungenutzt lässt, die Geschichte des Ortes,
vor allem in anbetracht der Namen der Räume würde mich sehr interessieren.

Aber ernsthaft, USK 16 bzw 18?
Warum, wegen der Knochenberge, hängenden Leichen und blutigen Haken?
Das und schlimmeres gibt es wie schon mehrmals gesagt auch anderswo in WoW.
Oder weil es gruselig ist?
Ernsthaft? Abgesehen davon dass ein Großteil der Stimmung daher kommt dass der Ort nicht fertig ist,
mit NPCs und BGM sieht das ganze ganz anders aus,
ist das keinesfalls so schlimm das WoW deswegen hochgestuft werden müsste. Wenn ich meiner
14-jährigen Schwester die Gruft zeigen würde und ihr dann sagen würde dass erwachsene Menschen
(ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das ihr erwachsen seid) das unheimlich finden, würde sie wahrscheinlich
lachen.


----------



## Zodttd (26. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Was daran FSK18 ist? Weil es dort stellen gibt die aus heftigen Horrorfilmen sein könnten, so ein Teich in dem ein paar hundert Tote auf Ketten hängen und allsowas sieht man in der WoW sonst NIERGENDS!!!



Ich hab in einem Museum Moorleichen gesehen, da war ich 10 und auf einem Schulausflug, die sehen ein Bischen "heftiger" aus...
WoW ab 18, also bitte wie verweichlicht ist das denn?
Sollen die Kinder der Zukunft umkippen wenn sie bei der Beerdigung ihrer Oma den Sarg sehen oder was?!


----------



## Zodttd (26. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Was daran FSK18 ist? Weil es dort stellen gibt die aus heftigen Horrorfilmen sein könnten, so ein Teich in dem ein paar hundert Tote auf Ketten hängen und allsowas sieht man in der WoW sonst NIERGENDS!!!





			
				Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:
			
		

> Von FSK18 spreche ich auch nicht, nur die Gruft müsste einfach FSK16 der logik halber sein, erklärt wurde es nun schon oft genug, es geht nicht nur um die Leichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (26. Juni 2010)

Kennt von euch einer 'Conker's Bad Fur Day'?
Da verwandelt dich ein Vampir in eine Fledermaus und zwingt dich lebendige Leute (Tiere) in eine Art Schredder zu tun, was danach durch ne Blutpumpe läuft und dann der Vampir soviel davon trinkt, dass er selbst in den Schredder reinfällt. (Der hängte nähmlich darüber) Und das Spiel ist ab 16.

Und der Knochenhaufen: In der Auchenkrypta in Auchindoun gibbet's viele von solchen Knochenhaufen, da kommen dann überraschend Skelettgegner raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erhängten Menschen: Tirisfal so um die scharlachrote Kloster. Dort gibt es viele von denen.

Und wieso beschwert sich niemand über Ghule und andere Untoten? Bei denen sieht man Blut, ranghängendes vergammelten Fleisch und Knochen -.-".

UND IHR KOMMT MIT 'AB 18'? 
HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## inxs_tp (26. Juni 2010)

ka obs schon jemand gesagt hat, aber die scherbenwelt gehört nicht zu dem in cata zerstörten azeroth, da die scherbenwelt sich in einer anderen dinmension (ka obs ne dimension oder ne andere welt ist) befindet.
Also wird es da wohl eher keine zerstörung geben.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Juni 2010)

inxs_tp schrieb:


> ka obs schon jemand gesagt hat, aber die scherbenwelt gehört nicht zu dem in cata zerstörten azeroth, da die scherbenwelt sich in einer anderen dinmension (ka obs ne dimension oder ne andere welt ist) befindet.
> Also wird es da wohl eher keine zerstörung geben.


Dir is klar dass kara eine bc raid ist die aber in azeroth ist?


----------



## Icelemon (26. Juni 2010)

Ich halte es für relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass aus diesem Gebiet mehr gemacht wird. 

Aber solche Orte machen die World of Warcraft aus. Diese gebiete, die unglaublich mysteriös und verborgen designt sind. ich glaube sogar, dass Blizz insgeheim sehr viel Spielraum für solche leichteren "Exploits" gibt. Die gebiete sollen einfach von neugierigen Spielern erkundet und bestaunt werden.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein leichtes für Blizz wäre die Texturen einfach zu ändern oder ganz zu streichen. Blizz weiß ganz sicher, dass die Spieler da runter kommen. Aber sie ändern nichts daran, weil sie nicht wollen.

Wer sich an der düsteren Stimmung dieser Krypta laben will, hier ein video mit manch anderem Geheimnis rund um WoW (ein sehr gut gemachtes video wie ich finde) :

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=138079

lg


----------



## Unkill (26. Juni 2010)

> ka obs schon jemand gesagt hat, aber die scherbenwelt gehört nicht zu dem in cata zerstörten azeroth, da die scherbenwelt sich in einer anderen dinmension (ka obs ne dimension oder ne andere welt ist) befindet.
> Also wird es da wohl eher keine zerstörung geben.



Hat nicht gerade viel mit diesem Thema zu tun....


----------



## genenesis12 (26. Juni 2010)

also ich fäns geil so ne ini aber schätze mal es wird nicht geschehen traurig traurig


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Juni 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Aber solche Orte machen die World of Warcraft aus. Diese gebiete, die unglaublich mysteriös und verborgen designt sind. ich glaube sogar, dass Blizz insgeheim sehr viel Spielraum für solche leichteren "Exploits" gibt. Die gebiete sollen einfach von neugierigen Spielern erkundet und bestaunt werden.
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein leichtes für Blizz wäre die Texturen einfach zu ändern oder ganz zu streichen. Blizz weiß ganz sicher, dass die Spieler da runter kommen. Aber sie ändern nichts daran, weil sie nicht wollen.



Wenn Blizzard es nicht wollen würde hätten sie sich nicht soviel Mühe gegeben und es einfach nicht implementiert bzw. nicht entwickelt (oder es rausgenommen)


----------



## Tamîkus (26. Juni 2010)

ich war zu bc einma im keller drin und ich geh da net nochma rein 0o man mus sich den teil genau anschaun wo es heist umgekehrte sünder ds hängen menschen anner kette im wasser und damit sie sich nicht befreien konten fehlt jeder leiche die hände auch der knochenhaufen medivh hat viele menschen getötet als er von sargeras geist bessesen war


----------



## AerionD (26. Juni 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich war zu bc einma im keller drin und ich geh da net nochma rein 0o man mus sich den teil genau anschaun wo es heist umgekehrte sünder ds hängen menschen anner kette im wasser und damit sie sich nicht befreien konten fehlt jeder leiche die hände auch der knochenhaufen medivh hat viele menschen getötet als er von sargeras geist bessesen war




Ich glaube du interprätierst da zuviel herein, die Leichen sind einfach nicht sehr detailiert...


----------



## Braamséry (26. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, dass es wenn mit einer Erweiterung zur Brennenden legion kommt. Schließlich wurde dieser Teil ja praktisch von Sargeras "errichtet". 

Deshalb denke ich würde es das am Besten treffen.


----------



## Ghettosoldier (26. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Kennt von euch einer 'Conker's Bad Fur Day'?
> Da verwandelt dich ein Vampir in eine Fledermaus und zwingt dich lebendige Leute (Tiere) in eine Art Schredder zu tun, was danach durch ne Blutpumpe läuft und dann der Vampir soviel davon trinkt, dass er selbst in den Schredder reinfällt. (Der hängte nähmlich darüber) Und das Spiel ist ab 16.
> 
> Und der Knochenhaufen: In der Auchenkrypta in Auchindoun gibbet's viele von solchen Knochenhaufen, da kommen dann überraschend Skelettgegner raus
> ...



Sign. Ich finde, manche Leute sagen nur es soll ab 18 sein, damit sie die ''Kiddies'' los sind. _(Sind aber meistens selber nicht besser.)_ Aber nun mal ehrlich: Wer diese lächerlichen unscharfen Pixelhäufchen als brutal und verstörend empfindet, der sollte lieber Hello Kitty Online zocken. Alle Elemente, die in der angeblich so schrecklichen Hallen _(Das Youtube Video nutzt auch noch die Musik zum herstellen einer höchstenfalls düsteren Atmosphäre)_ zu finden sind, gibt es seit Ewigkeiten im Spiel.
Ich würde sagen, der einzig brutale Ort in ganz WoW ist das Labor in UC, doch selbst das ist niemals 18. Ein strenger USK würde höchstens 16 geben. Wie auch immer, WoW hat nichts zu suchen in der Kategorie Dead Space, Left 4 Dead, GTA, Gears of War etc. 
Ich hoffe die ewige Diskussion, das WoW ab 18 sein soll endet einmal, denn es geht mir schon eine lange Zeit gehörig auf die Nerven.


----------



## Rikayne (26. Juni 2010)

Ich war auch schon des öfteren dort unten, ein sehr geniales Gebiet. Allerdings find ich diese im Wasser hängenden Leichen noch nicht mal das schlimmste da unten, jeder der schon mal da war und die musik da unten gehört hat, wird wissen was ich meine =)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juni 2010)

hab mich killen lassen geist kan nicht durch den gruft eingang -.- #


mfg blackmoore bàllo



wie komme ich jetzt darein ????


----------



## Rikayne (27. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wie komme ich jetzt darein ????





Als Mage kannste reinblinzeln, aber nicht durch das Tor sondern an ner anderen Stelle, alle anderen Klassen müssen das mit Automatisch Freisetzen machen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juni 2010)

kk drecks mages^^


aber erst hs zerstören oder ?


----------



## Nexilein (27. Juni 2010)

Es gab/gibt immer wieder Dinge auf die man in WoW stößt, die aber erst später implementiert werden. Ich rechne aber nicht in Cata mit den Karazhan Katakomben. Vieles kommt eben auch erst 2 o. 3 Addons später :-)


----------



## Bochido (27. Juni 2010)

Hmm... naja also ich würde mal sagen, dass es nicht mehr in WoW eingebaut werden kann, denn:

1. In Wrath of the Lich King gings um die Geißel bzw. ne Menge Ghule, Untote, etc.

2. In Cataclysm geht's eigentlich auch nur um ein Thema: Wasser




Ansonsten kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass dieses Mausoleum vielleicht am Ende von Cataclysm auftauchen wird (Erinnerung: Sunwell).


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juni 2010)

wo muss ich micxh genau hinstellen ??
wer nett wen es einen gibt hier der es mir sagt


----------



## Rikayne (27. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wo muss ich micxh genau hinstellen ??
> wer nett wen es einen gibt hier der es mir sagt





Du hast ne PN (:


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juni 2010)

jetzt hast du ne pm ^^


----------



## eimer07 (27. Juni 2010)

also ich habs wie hier auf dem video probiert, aber bei mir klappts nicht. Gibts da nen trick oder so?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U__0QeRO4CI&feature=related


----------



## Rikayne (27. Juni 2010)

eimer07 schrieb:


> also ich habs wie hier auf dem video probiert, aber bei mir klappts nicht. Gibts da nen trick oder so?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



Ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht, da ich als mage wie gesagt mit blinzeln reinkomme. Die position von dem Typ im Vid sieht aber gut aus, ich weiss ned obs beim freisetzen auch ne rolle spielt, aber positioniere deinen char mal so, dass du durch den bug um boden auf den fuss der säule siehst


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

Bochido schrieb:


> Hmm... naja also ich würde mal sagen, dass es nicht mehr in WoW eingebaut werden kann, denn:
> 
> 1. In Wrath of the Lich King gings um die Geißel bzw. ne Menge Ghule, Untote, etc.
> 
> ...



Und wo soll der da Zusammenhang sein ?


----------



## Maine- (27. Juni 2010)

ich glaube ihr habt noch nie ein fsk 16 geschweige denn fsk 18 spiel gespielt eure vorstellungen sind irgendwie komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und selbst wenn blizzard hat die macht diese dinge alle zu ändern und schlimm finde ich diesen keller absolut nicht ...


----------



## Abbendis (27. Juni 2010)

auf eine art habt ihr recht GRUUUSELIG	aber kommt ein riesiges gebiet und dan setzen die nen nini tor davor möp ausgeschlossen 	knochenhaufen harken leichen ..... 	dazu noch mehr gezeichnet wär das spiel grafisch was weiter wärs ja ok aba kommt das is mehr nen puppenspiel voralem die leichen klar kommt so nen gedanke auf greift mich jz was an aber wen die reinkommt was schön wäre dan kann ich mir vorstellen das da npc und mobs und nen welt boss steht oda sowas und dan is die gruselige stimung einfach weg den du klopst dich hirnlos dadurch und wen dan noch horde und allianz soldate darum maschieren erst recht nicht	schaut euch scholo an haufenknochen harken leichen	ok kein wasser aba es gibt nen see der voll mit einbalsamierten leichen is also kommt 	ok ich muss zugeben ich bin realativ abgehärtet aba ich kann sowas noch unterscheiden der knochenhaufen kommt schon schaut euch mal die strase vom bolferk bis zum dunklem portal an KNOCHEN überal die strase ist aus knochen geplastert jz stelle man sich das mal vor wie diese armen draenei von den orcs blutrünstig abgeschlachtet wurden frauen kinder	hm sehr gruselig doch das alles haben wir nicht gesehen es geht mehr darum was passiert damit ein spiel ab 12 16 18 ist haste nen spiel wo blut und und und is ist es meistens 16 oda 18 wow ist ein spiel wo gewalt ist nur gewalt keine drogen keine assi sprache (im spiel spieler zähle nicht) wen in wow jeder mob den du klatschst blutüberströmt zu boden fälst körperteile abgeschnitten werden dan wär es ab 18 aba weil nen par knochen oda leichen wo rumliegen	*gähn


----------



## Cragg92 (27. Juni 2010)

Naja ok, der kleine 12 jährige könnte vielleicht böse Träume davon kriegen, aber mal ernsthaft, diese "Metzgerei" in Undercity wo die Monstrositäten zusammengebastelt werden ist wesentlich heftiger.
Da liegen die einzelnen Körperteile rum, Köpfe mit Äxten im Kopf und die Augen bewegen sich noch dabei... die olle Krypta ist irgendwie ein Witz dagegen, wobei die Metzgerei auch nicht sooo heftig ist^^


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

Maine- schrieb:


> ich glaube ihr habt noch nie ein fsk 16 geschweige denn fsk 18 spiel gespielt eure vorstellungen sind irgendwie komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und du verstehst bestimmt nicht, dass die Meisten hier nicht ihr eigenes Empfinden wiedergeben und diese Gruft als "schlimm" empfinden, sondern hier allein in Gedanken über mögliche jüngere Spieler, auf die sich so etwas negativ auswirken könnte, ein FSK 16 fordern. Denn natürlich, meinetwegen könnte auch aus jedem Mob literweise Blut rausgespritz kommen. Meinetwegen könnte man auch sämtliche Körperteile zerhacken und Gegner foltern. Doch selbst wenn ich kein Problem damit hätte, so haben viele andere ganz sicher ein Problem damit. Wenn ein Spiel FSk 12 ist, sollte auch zu 100% sichergestellt sein, dass nicht irgendwelche Schreckensvorstellungen im Kopf des Konsumenten hervorgerufen werden, aufgrund des Spieles. Wie ich schon schrieb, nicht das Spiel, bzw. die Eindrücke selber sind das Schlimme, sondern das, was der jeweilige Kopf daraus zusammenspinnt. Davor gilt es nunmal zu schützen.

Und ich muss weiterhin sagen, dass ich dieses Spiel demnach nicht mehr für FSK 12 würdig halte und es daher auf FSK 16 hochstufen würde. 18 wäre auch meiner Meinung nach übertrieben, aber 16 wäre mittlerweile mehr als angebracht. Aber natürlich wird so etwas nicht kommen. Vorher passt Blizzard ihr Spiel so an, dass es als FSK 6 durchgeht. Richtig finde ich die Altersbeschränkung im Moment allerdings nicht. Ein positiver Nebeneffekt wäre im Übrigen, dass das Vorurteil "Kiddy" nicht mehr zählt, wenn die ganzen Kiddy Schreier plötzlich erkennen würden, dass der Ton trotzdem nicht besser wird, obwohl doch die ganzen "Kiddys" weg sind.

P.S.: Auch allein aufgrund des sehr hohen Suchtpotentiales würde ich es schon auf FSK 16 hochstufen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juni 2010)

also gruselig ist das net dsa ist ja was eher zum einschlafen 


mfg bállo


----------



## Marvo666 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich gebe hier nochmal ein Beispiel:
Es gibt auf der Playstation 3. ein Spiel, dass sich "The Darkness" nennt und nach gleichnamigen Comics konzipiert ist.
Die Story handelt von einem 21.-jährigen Mafia-Angehörigen, der durch einen Fluch der Familie an seinem 21.ten Geburtstag zwei eigenständig denkende Dämonenköpfe bekommt, die er kontrollieren kann, die allerdings seine Verdammnis sind.
In Folge dessen verliert er durch seinen rachsüchtigen Adoptivvater und Mafiaboss das Einzige was jemals seinem Leben auch nur den Geringsten Sinn geben hat, seine Liebe und Freundin.
Um zum Punkt zu kommen, "The Darkness" ist kein Spiel, dass daher ab 18 ist, weil es nur so von Gewalt und Blut wie z.B Gears of War strotzt, sondern weil Unter 18.-jährige und noch viele die weit älter sind mit solch bedrückenden Szenerien und dieser wirklich üblen Atmosspähre nicht zurechtkämen. Und genau dieses bedrückende Gefühl beschlich mich mehrfach beim durchqueren der Katakomben von Karazhan, dieses gefühl von Unbehaglichkeit, von Bösem, Unbeeinflussbarem, ich glaube kaum dass viele 12.-Jährige mit derlei Gefühlen umgehen könnten.
WoW ist kein Gewaltspiel, aber das ist definitiv nichts was ein Kind mitbekommen sollte, dass es nicht verarbeiten kann. Die Atmosshäre, Bedrohlichkeit und Realitätsnähe schaffen die Angst.

/Edit schreit: Ich empfehle jedem Volljährigen mit Geschmack und der Fähigkeit tiefgründigeres interaktiv mitzuspielen und der sich auch traut am Ende zu weinen, weil das Ende sehr mitnehmend ist, einmal "The Darkness" durchzuspielen, meiner Meinung nach ein Meisterwerk seiner Klasse.


----------



## Kashia02 (27. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> naja aber die ganze Atmospähre und das design ist doch unbekannt ernst.



Nur um es mal einzuwerfen, hab das Vid von der Krypta vom ersten geposteten Link angeschaut und es errinerte mich extrem stark an das alte Naxxramas40 als es "neu" war... ich hatte vor ner Weile auf Youtube ein "Exploration Video" vom alten Naxxramas mal gefunden welches zum großen Teil mit dem Akt "Allegro" und "Presto" von Vivaldis "Vier Jahreszeiten - Sommer" hinterlegt waren - Diesselbe Stimmung hab ich nun wieder erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Design sollte in etwa hinpassen auch wenn die Karagruft minimal mehr brutal wirkt im Gegensatz zu Naxxramas(was damals auch nicht gerade klinisch steril war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber die Athmosphäre an sich wirkt identisch (Nicht verwechseln mit dem neuen Naxxramas, plz denkt in meinem Post nur an das alte Level 60 Naxx40 :O)


----------



## Eier raider (27. Juni 2010)

Wieso usk 18 ?Skellete findet man ja fast schon in jeder Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

Eier schrieb:


> Wieso usk 18 ?Skellete findet man ja fast schon in jeder Ini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer wenn man denkt, dass es mittlerweile ziemlich jeder begriffen habe müsste, kommt einer um die Ecke und...egal lassen wir das.


----------



## Todbringer93 (27. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Immer wenn man denkt, dass es mittlerweile ziemlich jeder begriffen habe müsste, kommt einer um die Ecke und...egal lassen wir das.



Das liegt aber auch daran, dass manche nur den ersten Post, maximal die erste Seite lesen und dann ihre Kommentare abgeben müssen... find ich eigentlich auch ziemlich bescheuert...


----------



## AerionD (27. Juni 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Ich gebe hier nochmal ein Beispiel:
> Es gibt auf der Playstation 3. ein Spiel, dass sich "The Darkness" nennt und nach gleichnamigen Comics konzipiert ist.
> Die Story handelt von einem 21.-jährigen Mafia-Angehörigen, der durch einen Fluch der Familie an seinem 21.ten Geburtstag zwei eigenständig denkende Dämonenköpfe bekommt, die er kontrollieren kann, die allerdings seine Verdammnis sind.
> In Folge dessen verliert er durch seinen rachsüchtigen Adoptivvater und Mafiaboss das Einzige was jemals seinem Leben auch nur den Geringsten Sinn geben hat, seine Liebe und Freundin.
> ...




Ich verstehe schon den Sinn hinter dieser Argumentation, aber
die Aufgabe der USK ist es zu verhindern dass Minderjährige gewaltverherrlichenden oder sexuellen Inhalten ausgesetzt werden, und nicht zu entscheiden
welche Thematiken, abgesehen von den genannten, und welche nicht für wen geeignet sind, wir leben immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat ohne stattliche Zenzurbehörde.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spleez (27. Juni 2010)

ich für meinen teil würde mir wünschen das sie das gebiet zu ner raid inni oder nem questgebiet machen , kara war meiner meinung nach eine der wenigen instanzen in denen irgendwie eine gewisse stimmung rüber kam, in wotlk gabs das ja leider nich mehr :S


----------



## Abbendis (27. Juni 2010)

es tut ir leid also es ist echt sehr gruselig so aleine herzklopfen schritte dan ab und an geräusche als würde dich was verfolgen 	quitschende türen wen mans ie aufmacht


----------



## Trackman (27. Juni 2010)

haben mal wieder ein paar bc/wotlk noobs die crypta gefunden... die gab es schon zu classic und ist nix besonderes...


----------



## Dröms (27. Juni 2010)

Trackman schrieb:


> haben mal wieder ein paar bc/wotlk noobs die crypta gefunden... die gab es schon zu classic und ist nix besonderes...



bla bla bla


----------



## Dröms (27. Juni 2010)

Abbendis schrieb:


> es tut ir leid also es ist echt sehr gruselig so aleine herzklopfen schritte dan ab und an geräusche als würde dich was verfolgen 	quitschende türen wen mans ie aufmacht



und das schreit nach Telefon Münster


----------



## Blackraptor17 (27. Juni 2010)

also wenn der keller ab 18 sein soll dann sind Fauldarm und Modermine ab 50 freigegeben die sehen viel ecklieger aus als die standard skellete die es in Scholo, Strath Hügel oder ICC gibt und der super brutale Skellet haufe huhu wie brutal wart ihr nie in scholo mal ganz unten?????


----------



## Fröstler (27. Juni 2010)

An alle, die meinen "es sind nur nen paar Skelette, Knochenhaufen" ich verstehe euch, aber ihr müsst dabei mit beachten, dass es nicht nur auf die Texturen/Grafiken drauf ankommt, sondern auch* auf die Atmosphäre* die da unten herrscht:

- Man ist alleine unterwegs (höhstwahrscheinlich), sieht keinen, keine Npc's, nichts --> Nur du allein und die Leichen usw..
- Gruselige Musik, man hört nur sein Herzklopfen
- Hängende Leichen unter Wasser mit Ketten befestigt usw
- Die Namen der Orte wie z.B Verbrechergasse usw
- Man hat ständige Angst, dass gleich irgendetwas erscheint oder um die Ecke kommt...

All dass überbringt den Spieler gruselige Vorstellungen im Kopf bzw ängstliche Fantasien. (denkt mal so wie die 12 Jährigen) ^^
Und auf das kommt es letztendlich an, weshalb ein FSK 16 durchaus angemessen, sei.

Dass könnt ihr nicht mit Skeletten in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel vergleichen.
Dort herrscht ne ganz andere Stimmung (du questest wegen Ep, Items , Npcs, mobs) als in der Gruft.
In die Gruft gehst du nur, weil du interesiert bist. (versuchst alles Mögliche, obwohl es dir eigentlich nix bringt, keine Quest, keine Ep, keine Items usw)


Zum Gruftdesign, vielleicht kommt dort noch irgendwann was hin oder es wird halt mit Cata entfernt, wobei es dann wahrscheinlich eh umgebaut wird.
Mir würde höhstens einfallen, dass sie das einfach für Leute gebaut haben, die sich mit der Story von WoW beschäftigen und sich da was angucken können oder so und für hartnäckige Spieler die, sich von einem Gitter, was davor ist nicht so schnell beeindrucken lassen, denn jemand der da aus Zufall da hinkommt, sieht das Tor und denkt sich "Hmm hier gehts wohl nicht lang" und Questet weiter. Es gibt natürlich auch andere wie oben genannt.


----------



## Healguard (27. Juni 2010)

Spleez schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil würde mir wünschen das sie das gebiet zu ner raid inni oder nem questgebiet machen , kara war meiner meinung nach eine der wenigen instanzen in denen irgendwie eine gewisse stimmung rüber kam, in wotlk gabs das ja leider nich mehr :S


Da kann ich nur 101% zustimmen. 
Kara war die beste Raidinstanz überhaupt, wegen dem Feeling.
Allgemein fand ich die BC-Raidinstanzen sehr gelungen (:


----------



## xxardon (27. Juni 2010)

Dröms schrieb:


> bla bla bla



das heißt mimimimimi^^


----------



## Exeliron (27. Juni 2010)

wie schon viele meiner vorposter gesagt haben, ich denke auch dass der keller nicht kommen wird. er war mal geplant aber nicht für cata und ihn jetzt noch reinzubringen erscheint mir nicht logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Lastic (27. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Die Gruft da unten ist das Grab von Alexandros Mograine oder sowas.




Also das ist echt eine Harte behauptung die du da aufstellst, die Krypta is alles andere aber bestimmt nicht das grab von Alexandros und ausserdem liegt er sowieso nirgends vergraben weil er als Todesritter irgendwo rumgammelt ;D 

Von den Vier Reitern im alten Naxx ist Alexandros der einzige, welcher in Nordend nicht auftaucht. Laut Kommandant Eligor Morgenbringers Rede in der Feste Wintergarde war Alexandros einer der "besten Krieger welche die Todesritter jemals gesehen haben. Nach den Ereignissen in Azeroth sei er allerdings verschwunden und Kel'Thuzad habe Baron Totenschwur an seiner Stelle nach Naxx geschickt.

Ausserdem sieht man in der Krypta nirgends auch nur ansatzweise anzeigen an irgendwechle "scharlachrote" Aktivitäten, zeichen, leichen oder sonst irgendwas und wenn dann würde Irgendwann etwas auftauchen wie "Alexandros Mograine kammer" oder wie auch immer.

Und mir ist auch keine Story bekannt wo es so ein Massaker gab und schon garnicht in der Scharlachrote geschichte. Die Krypta ist etwas anderes, eindeutig! Desweiteren muss man selber erstmal klären was aus den "Todesritter Alexandros" geworden is, dass was man bei der DK endquest gesehen hat, war nichts weiter als ein Flashback, eine erinnerung, dass gespräch hatten die schon geführt gehabt.


----------



## Erzfeind (27. Juni 2010)

Ganz witzig, mein highlight aber ist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_U_VowdeVU
einfach perfekte stimmung


----------



## kapunti (27. Juni 2010)

klar kann man ,auch wenn es ein Banngrund ist zumindest mal auf den Flugplatz von old IF, geht durchs Gebirge ohne Bugusing....


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

Tja, der geschichtliche Hintergrund bleibt wahrscheinlich verborgen, somal man nicht einmal weiss, ob es überhaupt einen gibt.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Abbendis schrieb:


> auf eine art habt ihr recht GRUUUSELIG	aber kommt ein riesiges gebiet und dan setzen die nen nini tor davor möp ausgeschlossen 	knochenhaufen harken leichen ..... 	dazu noch mehr gezeichnet wär das spiel grafisch was weiter wärs ja ok aba kommt das is mehr nen puppenspiel voralem die leichen klar kommt so nen gedanke auf greift mich jz was an aber wen die reinkommt was schön wäre dan kann ich mir vorstellen das da npc und mobs und nen welt boss steht oda sowas und dan is die gruselige stimung einfach weg den du klopst dich hirnlos dadurch und wen dan noch horde und allianz soldate darum maschieren erst recht nicht	schaut euch scholo an haufenknochen harken leichen	ok kein wasser aba es gibt nen see der voll mit einbalsamierten leichen is also kommt 	ok ich muss zugeben ich bin realativ abgehärtet aba ich kann sowas noch unterscheiden der knochenhaufen kommt schon schaut euch mal die strase vom bolferk bis zum dunklem portal an KNOCHEN überal die strase ist aus knochen geplastert jz stelle man sich das mal vor wie diese armen draenei von den orcs blutrünstig abgeschlachtet wurden frauen kinder	hm sehr gruselig doch das alles haben wir nicht gesehen es geht mehr darum was passiert damit ein spiel ab 12 16 18 ist haste nen spiel wo blut und und und is ist es meistens 16 oda 18 wow ist ein spiel wo gewalt ist nur gewalt keine drogen keine assi sprache (im spiel spieler zähle nicht) wen in wow jeder mob den du klatschst blutüberströmt zu boden fälst körperteile abgeschnitten werden dan wär es ab 18 aba weil nen par knochen oda leichen wo rumliegen	*gähn



/sign

Aber bitte demnächst ein paar Satzzeichen verwenden.


----------



## Zodttd (27. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> P.S.: Auch allein aufgrund des sehr hohen Suchtpotentiales würde ich es schon auf FSK 16 hochstufen.



Darum geht es hier nicht.
Außerdem http://playmobilworld.de/ da werden die Süchtlinge von Morgen geboren.

Ich bin froh, dass die meisten der Leute, die hier gepostet haben nicht über die Alterbeschränkungen von Spielen entscheiden können.. sonst wird bald selbst FIFA ab 18, weil man foulen kann.
Leute, die hier mit gruseliger Atmosphäre etc. kommen indentifizieren sich eindeutig zu sehr mit ihrem WoW-Charakter.. es ist ein Spiel, das ist virtuell, da ist Nichts, absolut Garnichts echt.

Und wenn ein Kind, das älter ist, als acht Jahre davon Angst oder irgendwelche Zustände bekommt, dann sollten die Eltern mit dem Kind mal eher einen Psychologen aufsuchen anstatt ihm irgendwelche Computerspiele zu verbieten.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier nicht.
> Außerdem http://playmobilworld.de/ da werden die Süchtlinge von Morgen geboren.
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass die meisten der Leute, die hier gepostet haben nicht über die Alterbeschränkungen von Spielen entscheiden können.. sonst wird bald selbst FIFA ab 18, weil man foulen kann.
> ...



/sign

Bitte lasst es alle, ihr wollt WoW nur ab 18 haben, weil ihr der Meinung seit, dass alle Kiddys unter 18 sind -.-

Aber wenn ihr das ernst meint: Alterfreigabe höchstens nur ab 14 (falls es sowas gibt).


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Bitte lasst es alle, ihr wollt WoW nur ab 18 haben, weil ihr der Meinung seit, dass alle Kiddys unter 18 sind -.-
> 
> Aber wenn ihr das ernst meint: Alterfreigabe höchstens nur ab 14 (falls es sowas gibt).



Es freut mich das du weist was ich denke/erreichen möchte? o.O

DIE GRUFT hat die FSK12 nicht verdient aus den schon oft genannten Gründen, wenn ihr das nicht versteht tut ihr mir wirklich Leid.


----------



## crewean (27. Juni 2010)

> /sign
> 
> Bitte lasst es alle, ihr wollt WoW nur ab 18 haben, weil ihr der Meinung seit, dass alle Kiddys unter 18 sind -.-
> 
> Aber wenn ihr das ernst meint: Alterfreigabe höchstens nur ab 14 (falls es sowas gibt).




Ich würde auch eher sagen das die Gruft ab 18 sein müsste, schon alleine wegen der dutzend im Wasser angebundenen Leichen an den riesiegen Haken


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> *Kennt von euch einer 'Conker's Bad Fur Day'?
> Da verwandelt dich ein Vampir in eine Fledermaus und zwingt dich lebendige Leute (Tiere) in eine Art Schredder zu tun, was danach durch ne Blutpumpe läuft und dann der Vampir soviel davon trinkt, dass er selbst in den Schredder reinfällt. (Der hängte nähmlich darüber) Und das Spiel ist ab 16.
> 
> Und der Knochenhaufen: In der Auchenkrypta in Auchindoun gibbet's viele von solchen Knochenhaufen, da kommen dann überraschend Skelettgegner raus
> ...






Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Es freut mich das du weist was ich denke/erreichen möchte? o.O
> 
> DIE GRUFT hat die FSK12 nicht verdient aus den schon oft genannten Gründen, wenn ihr das nicht versteht tut ihr mir wirklich Leid.






crewean schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher sagen das die Gruft ab 18 sein müsste, schon alleine wegen der dutzend im Wasser angebundenen Leichen an den riesiegen Haken


----------



## Tomo1994 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich war da das letzte mal vor ca 7Monaten mit nem Kumpel der lauter solchen "Geheimnise" auf der Spur ist.
Wir habens damals auch mit Freisetzen gemacht, allerdings is das ziemlich tricky. Sobald es einer geschaft hat, hat derjenige den Chopper ausgepackt und die Leute haben sich durch die Wand neben ihn in den Chopper gesetzt, dadurch sind wir alle nacheinander nach unten gekommen^^ Allerdings hab ich damals mit schlechten Grafikeinstellungen gespielt von daher fand ich es auch nicht soooo gruselig.
Aber ich glaube auf Ultra und mit Sound is das schon nicht ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aganihm (27. Juni 2010)

Also ich denke das gruselgefühl kommt,wie hier schon erwähnt, durch die fehlende Hintergrundsmusik,die überall herumliegenden Leichen und vielleicht das man da alleine ist. Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Da ist nichts! Das Kopfkino geht davon aus das an der nächsten Ecke der große Bösewicht lauert...aber der kommt nicht.
Weiterer Punkt ist das viele Kara damals geraidet haben.
Warum denken soviele gerne an die Zeit zurück?
Eine düstere burg...Untote...Spinett...Orgel...etwas Mittelalterstyle...an was erinnert uns das?
Es ist ziemlich an Dracula/Castlevania angelehnt.
Es ist sozusagen der Inbegriff des Grusels.
Und nun stehen wir nicht in entspannter Raidatmosphäre oben, sondern alleine(oder halt aus der Sicht des Chars auf youtube) in dieser düsteren gottverlassenen Gruft.


----------



## Piggy D. (27. Juni 2010)

nichts ist unmoeglich


----------



## Hinzursonne (27. Juni 2010)

Oh, man ist mal wieder herrlich wie sich Leut an so nem Video aufgeilen und alle schrein ja da müsste FSK 18 her bla fasel habt ihr eigentlich mal die Augen aufgemacht beim Zocken ? Nur weil Hinz und Kunz ein wenig düstere Musik drunterlegt hat das noch lang keine FSK 18 verdient. Da kommt ihr mit Knochenhaufen Tüdeldü und Co. ich hab gehört ein großen Knochenhaufen gabs schon zu Classic auf dem ein Skelett getanzt hat O.O FSK 18 go go ein paar Leute wollen es sooo, weil auch so grausam und so!


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Hinzursonne schrieb:


> Oh, man ist mal wieder herrlich wie sich Leut an so nem Video aufgeilen und alle schrein ja da müsste FSK 18 her bla fasel habt ihr eigentlich mal die Augen aufgemacht beim Zocken ? Nur weil Hinz und Kunz ein wenig düstere Musik drunterlegt hat das noch lang keine FSK 18 verdient. Da kommt ihr mit Knochenhaufen Tüdeldü und Co. *ich hab gehört ein großen Knochenhaufen gabs schon zu Classic auf dem ein Skelett getanzt hat O.O* FSK 18 go go ein paar Leute wollen es sooo, weil auch so grausam und so!



Ja ich denke das war Hügel der Klingenhauer ganz unten im Brachland.


----------



## lord just (27. Juni 2010)

also viele vergessen, dass die gruselatmosphere nur aufkommt, weil es da nix in dem gebiet gibt und es ganz still ist bis auf die eigenen schritte und den herzschlag. stellt euch das ganze jetzt mal als richtige instanz vor wo an jeder ecke irgendwelche mobgruppen sind und man mit ner gruppe unterwegs ist mit 5, 10 oder gar 25 leuten. der gruselfaktor bleibt zwar erhalten ist aber längst nicht so stark wie jetzt wo es einfach nix gibt. es ist vergleichbar mit nem dunklen wald. wenn man da in der nacht ganz alleine rein geht und es ganz ruhig ist, dann macht das einem angst und man erwartet quasi das irgendetwas passiert und erschrickt vor allem und jedem. wenn man jetzt aber in den selben wald reingeht mit ein paar freunden ist es zwar noch immer gruselig aber nicht mehr ganz so schlimm und wenn man unterwegs dann auch ab und an mal leute trifft, dann hat man eigentlich garkeine angst mehr, weil man weiß, dass wenn was passieren sollte irgendwer in der nähe ist, der einem helfen kann.

und das es da leichen usw gibt heißt noch lange nicht, dass es ab 16 oder gar ab 18 sein muss. es kommt dabei immer auf den kontext an. es gibt in dem gebiet nicht mehr gewalt als in anderen und der gruselfaktor ist in etwa so groß wie in scholomance wo es auch viele leichen usw gibt.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt, gefüllt mit Mobs und einem Raid/Gruppe ist die Gruft nicht mehr wirklich sonderlich Atmosphärisch.


----------



## Beklop'Tar (27. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier nicht.
> Außerdem http://playmobilworld.de/ da werden die Süchtlinge von Morgen geboren.
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass die meisten der Leute, die hier gepostet haben nicht über die Alterbeschränkungen von Spielen entscheiden können.. sonst wird bald selbst FIFA ab 18, weil man foulen kann.
> ...





In Filmen, ist da denn alles echt ?


----------



## Servon (27. Juni 2010)

Ich denke die ganze Zeit wird über USK geredet, nicht FSK. 
Ihr übertreibt etwas mit der USK. Horror Kinderhörspiele sind ab 8 Jahren (FSK!) und diese erzeugen sehr wohl eine dichte und düstere Atmosphäre. Und die werden zum Einschlafen gehört.
Das Problem mancher ist das durch ihre eigene Erfahrungen das Szenario extra hochstilisieren.
Das einzige gute Argument hier für USK 16 ist die erhöhte Suchtgefahr.
Aber der ganze Kram mit USK und FSK bringt nichts, wenn die Eltern nicht drauf achten und sie ihrem 12jährigen Sohn die Saw-Sammlung und Dead Space zu Weihnachten schenken.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Beklop schrieb:


> In Filmen, ist da denn alles echt ?



Nein da ist alles geschauspielert.
Aber die Bluteffekte und sowas sind sehr realistisch.

Mal ne frage die nichts mit WoW zu tn hat:
Warum findet ein Mensch es überhaupt ekelhaft Blut, hängende Mägen usw. zu sehen? Ist das ein Reflex? Blut kann man ja auch als 'rotes (lebenswichtiges) Wasser' bezeichnen und das versuch ich auch.. aber man findet es trotzdem ekelhaft. Ich natürlich auch. Warum?


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

Nunja es findet ja nicht jeder Blut ekelig, ich für meinen Teil trinke mein eigenes Blut ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, was sich viele auch nicht vostellen können.
Andere Essen/Trinken Tierblut was ich wiederrum ekelig finde. Ich denke es ist einfach eine anerzogene Sache, wobei man auch von natürlichem Reflex ausgehen kann
da eigenes Blut meist eher schlecht zu deuten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aganihm (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Mal ne frage die nichts mit WoW zu tn hat:
> Warum findet ein Mensch es überhaupt ekelhaft Blut, hängende Mägen usw. zu sehen? Ist das ein Reflex? Blut kann man ja auch als 'rotes (lebenswichtiges) Wasser' bezeichnen und das versuch ich auch.. aber man findet es trotzdem ekelhaft. Ich natürlich auch. Warum?



Weil Blut und frei hängende Gedärme sehr schnell zersetzt werden.Das setzt Schwefelwasserstoffe frei die wir als Verwesungs und Fäulnisgeruch wahrnehmen.Ein Instinkt von uns sagt uns das wir keine Aasfresser sind und uns an solcher Nahrung vergiften könnten...daher das Ekelgefühl.Mit der Zeit assoziieren wir den Ekel schon bei dem Anblick ohne das wir den Geruch wahrnehmen.


----------



## Servon (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum?



Das ist Erziehung und antrainiert. Ekel im allgemeinen ist nicht angeboren. Wenn man seit der Kindheit mit soetwas konfrontiert wird z.B. Tiere schlachten und ausnehmen u.s.w. wird man bei Eingeweiden, selbst wenn sie vom Menschen sind, nur müde Lächeln. Einfach mal einen Metzger oder Chirugen fragen. Diesmal ist die Gesellschaft wirklich schuld, das ich so bin.


----------



## Servon (27. Juni 2010)

Aganihm schrieb:


> Weil Blut und frei hängende Gedärme sehr schnell zersetzt werden.Das setzt Schwefelwasserstoffe frei die wir als Verwesungs und Fäulnisgeruch wahrnehmen.Ein Instinkt von uns sagt uns das wir keine Aasfresser sind und uns an solcher Nahrung vergiften könnten...daher das Ekelgefühl.Mit der Zeit assoziieren wir den Ekel schon bei dem Anblick ohne das wir den Geruch wahrnehmen.



Ekel ist kein Instinkt.

Wissenschaftlich gilt Ekel als Affekt, nicht als Instinkt, da er nicht angeboren ist, sondern durch Sozialisation erworben wird. Nahrungstabus werden auch deshalb eingehalten, weil tabuisierte potenzielle Nahrungsmittel Ekelgefühle auslösen.
Quelle: Ekel Wiki


Edit: grad den Artikel im Wiki zuende gelesen. "Schwarz verkohlte Schafsköpfe sind eine Delikatesse auf den Färöern." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Àrunál (27. Juni 2010)

Jetzt echt Leute. Ich bin noch lange nicht 18 und finde das ist harmlos. Ich habe mir schon viele Filme angesehem die 100x ekliger waren als das...
Und wisst ihr wieso? Weil die mit echten MENSCHEN waren. Das ist harmlose Animation die niemals an die Realität herankommt. Wenn ihr euch Spiele wie z.B Requiem : Memento Mories oder the Witcher oder CoD Modernwarfare 2 anseht dann sieht WoW im gegensatz dazu HARMLOS aus(auch die Krypta) aus. Außerdem muss der FSK Behörde ja ALLES also auch die dk sachen usw GEZEIGT werden, was bedeutet das dies alles einer Bewertung unterzogen wurde. 
Als nächstes kommt man da ja wohl eher nicht zufällig rein oder? Die Leute gehen da gezielt rein wie die SW Bugs oder OLD If. DIe Videos sind harmlos. Genauso könnte ich dann Startholme FSK 18 nennen oder? Da laufen die Monstros rum mit offenen Bäuchen. Das Geplärre beiweist nur das die Gesellschaft immer mehr abstumpft. Was regt ihr euch über SPIELE auf wenn da drausen in Afgahnistan im Irak oder sonstwo Menschen sterben. Und ihr schreit rum das WoW FSK 16 sein sollte. Die käpfe also die dadurch dargestellte Gewalt hätte dann schon am Anfang von WoW mit FSK 16 bewertet werden müssen. 
Wenn ihr euch wirklich mit Spielen ab 18 auskennen würdet, dann wüsstet ihr das nicht nur die Athmospähre zählt und ein paar aufgehängte Menschen (wobei die Knochen wirklich gar nichts sind) , sondern vorallem das man das Leiden dieser Menschen sieht. 

Ich hoffe ihr denkt nocheinmal darüber nach


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Aganihm schrieb:


> Weil Blut und frei hängende Gedärme sehr schnell zersetzt werden.Das setzt Schwefelwasserstoffe frei die wir als Verwesungs und Fäulnisgeruch wahrnehmen.Ein Instinkt von uns sagt uns das wir keine Aasfresser sind und uns an solcher Nahrung vergiften könnten...daher das Ekelgefühl.Mit der Zeit assoziieren wir den Ekel schon bei dem Anblick ohne das wir den Geruch wahrnehmen.



Oh ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder heute was gelernt. Deswegen auch das mit den Brot mit 1mm grüner Gammelstelle...

EDIT: Und an allen anderen auch


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

Àrunál schrieb:


> Jetzt echt Leute. Ich bin noch lange nicht 18 und finde das ist harmlos. Ich habe mir schon viele Filme angesehem die 100x ekliger waren als das...
> Und wisst ihr wieso? Weil die mit echten MENSCHEN waren. Das ist harmlose Animation die niemals an die Realität herankommt. Wenn ihr euch Spiele wie z.B Requiem : Memento Mories oder the Witcher oder CoD Modernwarfare 2 anseht dann sieht WoW im gegensatz dazu HARMLOS aus(auch die Krypta) aus. Außerdem muss der FSK Behörde ja ALLES also auch die dk sachen usw GEZEIGT werden, was bedeutet das dies alles einer Bewertung unterzogen wurde.
> Als nächstes kommt man da ja wohl eher nicht zufällig rein oder? Die Leute gehen da gezielt rein wie die SW Bugs oder OLD If. DIe Videos sind harmlos. Genauso könnte ich dann Startholme FSK 18 nennen oder? Da laufen die Monstros rum mit offenen Bäuchen. Das Geplärre beiweist nur das die Gesellschaft immer mehr abstumpft. Was regt ihr euch über SPIELE auf wenn da drausen in Afgahnistan im Irak oder sonstwo Menschen sterben. Und ihr schreit rum das WoW FSK 16 sein sollte. Die käpfe also die dadurch dargestellte Gewalt hätte dann schon am Anfang von WoW mit FSK 16 bewertet werden müssen.
> Wenn ihr euch wirklich mit Spielen ab 18 auskennen würdet, dann wüsstet ihr das nicht nur die Athmospähre zählt und ein paar aufgehängte Menschen (wobei die Knochen wirklich gar nichts sind) , sondern vorallem das man das Leiden dieser Menschen sieht.
> ...



Du redest soviel Schwachsin das es mich direkt erschreckt, man merkt wohl auch das du noch sehr lange keine 18 bist.

 ''Das Geplärre beiweist nur das die Gesellschaft immer mehr abstumpft. ''

Wenn wir denn so übercool und abgestumpft wären würden wir hier nicht über FSK16 sprechen sondern auch alle der Meinung sein ''och die paar leichen da''-
Bitte denk zukünftig nach bevor du deinen Senf dazugibst, und ich finde den Vergleich mit dem Afgahnistankrieg einfach pietätlos, nochdazu willst du mich auffordern
andauernt wenn ich ein Spiel spiele an echte Menschen zu denken die irgendwo ihr Leben lassen müssen? Na danke noch bin ich ein lebensfroher Mensch und 
das möchte ich mir bewahren, auch muss ich dir sagen das ich aus deiner Antwort herauslesen kann das gerade du dich nicht mit Spielen der Kategorie 18+ auskennst.


EDIT: Und ich glaube dir nicht das du Snuff-Filme gesehen hast.

Bezüglich : ''Und wisst ihr wieso? Weil die mit echten MENSCHEN waren''


----------



## Freyen (27. Juni 2010)

Servon schrieb:


> Das ist Erziehung und antrainiert. Ekel im allgemeinen ist nicht angeboren.



Das stimmt so nicht, Ekel vor gewissen Dingen ist angeboren (Der Geruch von Verdorbenem zum Beispiel). Babies trinken z.B. nur Süßes gerne und gierig, da hier Zucker zu riechen ist, der gehaltvolle Nahrung verspricht. Bitteres oder Saures meiden sie wie die Pest. 
Manche Bewegungsabläufe sind auch fest in unser Hirn einprogrammiert, so etwa die von Schlangen. Das ist ein natürlicher Schutzreflex, da diese Tiere idR giftig sind und uns töten könnten, wenn wir sie reizen. Allerdings sind die Extreme dieser Empfindungen dann wieder gesellschaftlicher Natur. Hat beispielsweise die Mutter extreme Angst for Spinnen und äußert diese durch Schreinen oder Schlagen, überträgt sich dieses Verhalten auf den Nachwuchs, weil er das Verhalten der Mutter kopiert. Diese übersteigerte Reaktion überlagert dann das natürliche Denken von "da bleibe ich besser auf Abstand".

BTT - Um mal nicht ganz vom Thema abzuweichen:


Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> DIE GRUFT hat die FSK12 nicht verdient aus den schon oft genannten Gründen, wenn ihr das nicht versteht tut ihr mir wirklich Leid.



Ich stimme dir zu, dass die Gruft in ihrem jetzigen Zustand _nicht USK12 g__eeignet_ ist, aber bedenke bitte, dass sie weder schon im Spiel implementiert ist, noch (sobald sie denn mal verfügbar sein sollte) in ihrem jetzigen Zustand (Leere, Atmosphäre, keine bgm) wahrscheinlich jemals eingebaut wird. Ich weiß, das ist gerade eine von mir aus der Luft gerissene Behauptung, aber sie so wie sie jetzt ist (ohne Quests, Mobs, etc.) zu implementieren würde spieltechnisch keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Àrunál (27. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Du redest soviel Schwachsin das es mich direkt erschreckt, man merkt wohl auch das du noch sehr lange keine 18 bist.
> 
> ''Das Geplärre beiweist nur das die Gesellschaft immer mehr abstumpft. ''
> 
> ...




OMG 

DAS IST NICH REAL. Wer nicht unterscheiden kann das ist nicht mein Problem.

Ahc und das ich das mit Kriegen vergleich hat seinen Grund. Wir diskutieren über völlig unwichtige Sachen. Und das ist ein Spiel Leute. Ihr müsst da ja nicht reingehen. Ach und wenn du hier dich durch "die abstumpfung der Gesellschaft beleidigt fühlst, es ist trozdem so.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

Wie bitte? Drück dich richtig aus wenn ich bitten darf.


----------



## Servon (27. Juni 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, Ekel vor gewissen Dingen ist angeboren (Der Geruch von Verdorbenem zum Beispiel). Babies trinken z.B. nur Süßes gerne und gierig, da hier Zucker zu riechen ist, der gehaltvolle Nahrung verspricht. Bitteres oder Saures meiden sie wie die Pest.
> Manche Bewegungsabläufe sind auch fest in unser Hirn einprogrammiert, so etwa die von Schlangen. Das ist ein natürlicher Schutzreflex, da diese Tiere idR giftig sind und uns töten könnten, wenn wir sie reizen. Allerdings sind die Extreme dieser Empfindungen dann wieder gesellschaftlicher Natur. Hat beispielsweise die Mutter extreme Angst for Spinnen und äußert diese durch Schreinen oder Schlagen, überträgt sich dieses Verhalten auf den Nachwuchs, weil er das Verhalten der Mutter kopiert. Diese übersteigerte Reaktion überlagert dann das natürliche Denken von "da bleibe ich besser auf Abstand".



Ich habe mich speziell auf den Ekel bezogen. Der Geruch vorm Verdorbenen ist antrainiert, z.B. Man zieht das Baby vom Mülleimer weg oder von dem toten Tier, sagt dabei noch BAH.
Der Geschmack ist ein Reflex und kein Ekel davor. Es gibt keinen Schutzreflex vor Schlangen oder Spinnen, das ist definitiv sozialisiert. Ein Baby hat keine Angst oder Ekel vor Spinnen und Schlangen.

Tante edit: Ich möchte nochmal betonen:
Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK) = Spiele
Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle (FSK) = Filme


----------



## Aganihm (27. Juni 2010)

@servon 
du hast Recht...Instinkt ist das falsche Wort...dann sagt uns ein Gefühl das wir verdorbenes nicht essen sollten.

In wieweit die Reaktion von Kleinkindern was Süßes und Bitteres angeht zu deuten ist und was davon schon zu Ekelempfindungen zu zählen ist,
darüber streiten sich solche die deutlich besser qualifiziert sind als wir Zocker im Buffed forum.

Klar ist, wir haben einen Schutzmechanismus (ob antrainiert oder angeboren sei dahingestellt) der uns vor Schaden bewaren soll.
Ich denke damit ist white sky´s Frage beantwortet.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, dass die Gruft in ihrem jetzigen Zustand _nicht USK12 g__eeignet_ ist...



Warum?


----------



## Àrunál (27. Juni 2010)

Ich sage nur die Wahrheit^^.
Wenn wir alle nur ein bischen Weitsicht besäßen würde einer von uns aufgeben , "Denn der klügere gibt nach"!


----------



## Servon (27. Juni 2010)

@Aganihm

Ich sehe das momentan so genau, weil ich vor kurzem mit einer Mutter die gleiche Diskussion hatte. Sie war der Meinung sie hätte ihre Angst vor Spinnen an ihr Kind "vererbt".
Natürlich hat sich das Kind das panische Verhalten der Mutter bei einer Spinne gemerkt.

Ich höre jetzt mit Offtopic auf.

Solche Geheimnisse, wie diese Crypta, geben einem Spiel Seele und der Community etwas zu diskutieren.


----------



## Freyen (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil die USK dazu dient, Kinder vor gewissen Dingen in Unterhaltungsmedien zu schützen. Zugegeben, die USK ist, wie jedes Wertesystem, menschengemacht und spiegelt die Ansichten der derzeitigen Aufsichtshabenden/Regelkataloge wieder, aber sie ist trotzdem eine Messlatte dafür, was ein Großteil der Erziehungsberechtigten als ungefährlich für die kindliche Psyche ansieht. 

Du musst bedenken, dass die USK nur ein Richtbeispiel darstellt, das Eltern helfen soll, einstufen zu können, was für ihr Kind geeignet ist und was nicht. Wenn die Eltern entscheiden, mein Kind hat die geistige Reife, die dargestellten Inhalte zu verkraften, können sie ihrem Sprössling das Unterhaltungsmedium ja gerne kaufen. 

Warum ich persönlich finde, dass die Krypta in ihrem jetzigen Zustand nicht USK12 geeignet ist, bezieht sich auf die "umgekehrten Sünder". Auch wenn es nur Pixelhaufen sind, finde ich an Ketten aufgehängte Menschen die kopfüber im Wasser zu dutzenden ersäuft wurden, nicht als für 12-jährige geeignet. Ich finde, da jedes Kind unterschiedlich reagiert, sollte bei solchen Spielinhalten die freiwillige Altersgrenze höher angesetzt werden um seelisch weniger belastbare Personen zu schonen. Wie gesagt, ich würde mich als Elternteil kundig machen, was das Spiel denn enthält und dann entscheiden, ob ich meinem Kind zumuten kann, was in dem Medium dargestellt ist, oder nicht. Ich habe zwei kleine Geschwister, den einen hätte ich solche Dinge problemlos schon mit 12 Jahren ansehen lassen, beim anderen hätte ich eher bis 14 Jahre gewartet. So unterschiedlich können Meinungen aussehen.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Àrunál schrieb:


> Ich sage nur die Wahrheit^^.
> Wenn wir alle nur ein bischen Weitsicht besäßen würde einer von uns aufgeben , "Denn der klügere gibt nach"!



Der Klügere gibt nach. Bis er der Dümmere ist.

Ah ja und ein danke an alle die versucht haben mir eine Antwort zu geben.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich was mein 'Warum' mehr darauf bezogen, dass es in WoW schon Knochenhaufen und erhängte Menschen in Tirisfal gibt und niemand angefangen hat zu heulen...bis jetzt.


----------



## Freyen (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Eigentlich was mein 'Warum' mehr darauf bezogen, dass es in WoW schon Knochenhaufen und erhängte Menschen in Tirisfal gibt und niemand angefangen hat zu heulen...bis jetzt.



Damit hast du Recht. Aber ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich andere Knochenhaufen/Erhängte/etc. als USK12 einstufe. Die baumelnden Leichen vor dem Tirisfal-Kloster z.B. wären meiner Meinung nach nicht USK12, die Monströsitäten dagegen schon, komisch oder nicht? 
Um zur Krypta zurück zu kommen liegt meine Einschätzung bei dieser gewiss daran, dass hier eben die "Sünder" eingebettet in einem festen Areal sind, welches ohnehin schauriger wirkt, als der Großteil der restlichen WoW-Umgebung. Die Intensität der Empfindung wird verstärkt.

Insgesamt würde ich WoW schon als USK12 einstufen, da es keine Bereiche gibt, die ich als nicht jugendfrei ansehe. Darum sagte ich zuvor ja auch, dass die Gruft so wie sie jetzt ist, wohl nicht implementiert wird. Das es dennoch Bereiche gibt (Tirisfal-Kloster-Eingang), die ich als nicht USK12 betiteln würde, kann ich nicht ändern. Die Spielwelt ist zu groß und zu vielschichtig um WoW wegen ein paar Gebieten als USK16 oder gar höher einzuordnen.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (27. Juni 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ja und du bist ein kleiner Emo.
> Zwar würde ich es stark begrüßen, würde WoW ab 18 sein , trotzdem rechtfertigt dieses kleine pissige Gepixel , was nichtmal nem acht Jährigen Angst macht keine FSK 18. Zum Glück sitzen Leute wie du meist nicht in einer solchen Position, die über sowas entscheiden.
> Objektivität scheint dir ein völliges Fremdwort zu sein.
> 
> ...



Also auch wenn ich Fsk 18 für übertrieben halte kommt man wirklich nicht mit Fsk 12 aus wenn du das Video dir mal ansiehst, was ich dir raten würde!

Wenn jemand die Nachricht hier auf Buffed gesehen hat mit WSG in Cryengine welchen Style hätte die Gruft dann noch in mit den sehr düster gehaltenen Lichteffekten...
DAS wäre auf jeden fall Fsk 18 wenn die Leichen an den Haken noch einigermaßen Realistisch dargestellt werden O.o


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Der Unterschied zwischen den Sündern und den Erhängten in Tirisfal ist, dass die SÜNDERN (wie der Name schon sagt) es verdient haben und die Erhängten unschuldige Menschen sind.


----------



## Nexus.X (27. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits genug gesehen, und genau deshalb kann ich sagen das mich diese Atmosphäre sehr an Horrorfilme erinnert, dieses düstere Unbelebte mit den Leichen die einfach so dort hängen, wär hat sie aufgehangen? Man wartet andauernt das irgendwo jemand um die Ecke springt und dich dazuhängt,


Übertriebene Fantasie oder Paranoia sind keine handfesten Gründe für eine aufstockung der Alterbegrenzung wie ich finde.



Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> nocheinmal ein 100%sign für Marvo, danke, und nun möcht ich auch kein Argument mehr in Richtung, ''tote gibts auch anderswo'' hören....


Ich bitte darum, das du dir auch mal ein wenig Objektivität aneignest. Du fährst ein wenig zu sehr die "alle die mir zustimmen haben recht, alle andern labern Müll"-Schiene.



Abbendis schrieb:


> es tut *ir* leid also es ist echt *sehr gruselig so aleine herzklopfen schritte dan ab und an* geräusche als würde dich was verfolgen 	quitschende türen wen *mans ie* aufmacht


Deine Schreibweise finde ich gruseliger (Ich meine nicht mal die Rechtschreibung an sich). Man kann doch wenigstens mal erwarten, dass die Wörter richtig zusammen gesetzt sind und die Sätze Sinn ergeben, bevor der Post bestätigt wird.

Nun mein Brei zum Grieß:
Nein, die Krypta ist kein alleiniger Grund für eine erhöhte Altersbegrenzung, drum versteh ich auch das Drama auf einmal nicht ... 
Jedoch würde ich es nachvollziehen können, wenn man im Allgemeinen mitlerweile auf 16 Jahre hoch gehen würde oder darauf plädiert, da es an "vielen" Stellen unpassende Inhalte für minderjährige Spieler gibt, nicht nur dort unten. Die Stimmung durch die Musik ist auch kein Grund, denn Horrorfeeling kriegt man mit ein wenig eigenständiger Musik und Szenen zur Schau Stellung auch an anderen Orten hin.

Mal ganz davon abgesehn, dass es aktuell kein offiziell veröffentlichtes Areal ist, sondern nur eine Entstehung der Entwickler, die auf die Ersatzbank geschoben und von ein paar Spielern entdeckt wurde.
Was die Tatsache bestätigt, dass schon einige Exploitvarrianten gesperrt wurden die dorthin führten.

MfG Nex


----------



## ødan (27. Juni 2010)

So ich war jetzt selbst unten mittels mehrerer Versuche mit dem Freisetzen.
Musik kam da unten sehr wohl, was nervig war und ich sie ausgestellt habe. Man konnte ganz deutlich seinen eigenen Herzschlag hören. In einer Kammer gennannt "Foliant der Reuelosen" stehen zwei große Särge. Je näher man diesen Särgen kommt desto lauter und schneller schlägt das eigene Herz!

Sehr cool gemacht, würde jedoch von der Musik übertönt werden wenn man sie denn nicht ausgeschalten hat. Am Eingang der Gruft lag der "Brunnen der Vergessenen". Ein klaffendes Loch im Boden welches auf den gewaltigen Knochenberg in der "Grube der Verbrecher" führt. Man überlebt diesen Sprung, sofern man sich nicht schütz, mit exakt einem HP!

Ebenso gab es ein kleines Labyrinth genannt Bettlergasse. An den Gängen gab es zahlreiche Öffnungen in denen Leichen und Knochen herumlagen.

Der Höhepunkt meines Ausfluges waren jedoch "Die umgekehrten Sünder". Die hart kritisierten umgedrehten Leichen im Wasser. Ich hatte ein schaurig schönes Gefühl als ich durch diesen künstlichen See schwamm. Dahinter lag dann noch der Sumpf der Verzweiflung... eine Grube im Boden. Etwas weniger spektakulär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Fazit: Die Namen der Zonen sind schon etwas merkwürdig für WoW aber ich finde das Gebiet unwahrscheinlich cool und kann es jedem Horror Fan an's Herz legen. (Musik ausschalten nicht vergessen!) Auch sollte man nicht das Interface ausblenden, da man sonst die beklemmenden Namen der Zonen nicht mitbekommt.

In diesem Sinne, ein fröhliches USK 16 gruseln von ødan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (27. Juni 2010)

Also mithilfe von Mordlust funktioniert es auf jeden Fall noch habe es grad ausprobiert.


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es mal, wenn Argumente gegen ein FSK 16 kommen würden anstatt: "ihr seid so weich und arm geht zum Psychologen!" und "Lol ich bin so hart hab schon das größte Grauen auf der Welt gesehen lol!"

Ist ja nicht mehr schön mit anzusehen, was hier manche so an Flames loslassen. Ich habe bisher vielleicht ein bis 2 sachliche Argumente gegen ein FSK 16 gehört, der Rest war einfach nur Müll. Bestehend aus dem von mir oben Beschriebenen. Ich halte es für einen 12 jährigen eben nicht angebracht, z.B. zu foltern im DK Startgebiet. Punkt aus Ende. Das hat nichts mit verweichlicht zu tun.


----------



## Kabooom254 (27. Juni 2010)

Ein Herz für Dunkle Keller, ne ganz im ernst das wäre mal echt spannend da unten.
Es ist dunkel es hängen tote rum und der Keller ist groß....fehlt nur noch ein Boss mit trash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

Ist denn anderen auch schon aufgefallen das der Keller sehr an die Hölle erinnert...umgekehrte Sünder..Foliant der Reulosen...Bettlergasse...Verbrecherirgendwas, netter Seitenhieb.


----------



## ødan (27. Juni 2010)

Der Keller ist doch das Grab von irgendeinem Mograine, habe ich recht?

Das ganze wurde soweit ich weiß von Medivh erbaut, als er von Sergeras besessen war.

Jedenfalls interessiert mich, wer in diesen beiden Gräbern liegt.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

Es ist nicht Morgrains Grab!


----------



## DaScAn (27. Juni 2010)

Geh doch einfach hin und erkunde es selber wenn Cata released ist und belaste uns nicht mit deinen anfragen -.-


----------



## Freyen (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen den Sündern und den Erhängten in Tirisfal ist, dass die SÜNDERN (wie der Name schon sagt) es verdient haben und die Erhängten unschuldige Menschen sind.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Sünder nur im Sinne der Kirche ein Verbrechen am der Kirche genehmen Glauben begangen haben... 

Ohne dir auf den Schlips treten zu wollen, aber mit "verdient" wäre ich bei sowas nicht so schnell bei der Hand. Im Grunde sind die Erhängten in Tirisfall nämlich auch nur Leute, die den Scharlachroten irgendwie gegen den Strich gingen, also Sünder... Da zu beurteilen, was gerecht ist und was nicht, ist etwas gewagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvo666 (27. Juni 2010)

Àrunál schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> DAS IST NICH REAL. Wer nicht unterscheiden kann das ist nicht mein Problem.
> 
> Ahc und das ich das mit Kriegen vergleich hat seinen Grund. Wir diskutieren über völlig unwichtige Sachen. Und das ist ein Spiel Leute. Ihr müsst da ja nicht reingehen. Ach und wenn du hier dich durch "die abstumpfung der Gesellschaft beleidigt fühlst, es ist trozdem so.






*Name von Dini entfernt* Leute Leute...! Sowas will ich nicht sehen.

Ich glaube jeder der über 18 ist sollte sich darüber mal informieren, das ist keineswegs gestellt und stellt Abgründe menschlicher Psyche dar.
Von daher sollte man mit solchen Aussagen besser aufpassen.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Sünder nur im Sinne der Kirche ein Verbrechen am der Kirche genehmen Glauben begangen haben...
> 
> Ohne dir auf den Schlips treten zu wollen, aber mit "verdient" wäre ich bei sowas nicht so schnell bei der Hand. Im Grunde sind die Erhängten in Tirisfall nämlich auch nur Leute, die den Scharlachroten irgendwie gegen den Strich gingen, also Sünder... Da zu beurteilen, was gerecht ist und was nicht, ist etwas gewagt.
> 
> ...



Ist dir aber schon klar, dass die Scharlachroten aus rassistischer, geisteskranker und arroganter Leute bestehen, die der Meinung sind, dass jeder der ihnen einen Besuch abstattet, von der Seuche der Untoten betroffen sind und somit getötet werden muss (obwohl die nicht von der Seuche betroffen sind!)? Deswegen soll man auch den Scharlachroten gegen den Strich gehen.

Warum verbrennen sie dann die Leichen nicht, welche sie getötet haben einfach?!


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ist dir aber schon klar, dass die Scharlachroten aus rassistischer, geisteskranker und arroganter Leute bestehen, die der Meinung sind, dass jeder der ihnen einen Besuch abstattet, von der Seuche der Untoten betroffen sind und somit getötet werden muss (obwohl die nicht von der Seuche betroffen sind!)? Deswegen soll man auch den Scharlachroten gegen den Strich gehen.
> 
> Warum verbrennen sie dann die Leichen nicht, welche sie getötet haben einfach?!



Sie verbrennen sie nicht weil sie andere abschrecken wollen...und dir ist schon klar das die Kirche.......

Ach schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (27. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ein klaffendes Loch im Boden welches auf den gewaltigen Knochenberg in der "Grube der Verbrecher" führt. Man überlebt diesen Sprung, sofern man sich nicht schütz, mit exakt einem HP!


Da Fallschaden Prozentual berechnet wird, ist es garnicht möglich das genau auf ein HP zu fixieren. Es sei denn man würde beim heutigen HP-Verhältnis 99,999% Dmg kriegen. Soweit ich es mitbekommen haben beschränkt sich die Einteilung aber auf eine Stelle hinterm Komma. 
Man kriegt wenn man hinunter "springt!" ~99,7% Schaden, was bei einem durchschnittlichen Tank mit 40k Leben immernoch rund 150 HP sind und wenn man rein "läuft" sind es sogar nur 95%, ergo ~2000 HP.

Um auf 1 Punkt zu kommen hätten sie eine Schadensbarriere und einen Teleporter einbauen müssen, was wohl für ein (nahezu) unberührtes Fleckchen Pixel zu aufwendig wäre.



Freyen schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass Sünder nur im Sinne der Kirche ein Verbrechen am der Kirche genehmen Glauben begangen haben...
> 
> Ohne dir auf den Schlips treten zu wollen, aber mit "verdient" wäre ich bei sowas nicht so schnell bei der Hand. Im Grunde sind die Erhängten in Tirisfall nämlich auch nur Leute, die den Scharlachroten irgendwie gegen den Strich gingen, also Sünder... Da zu beurteilen, was gerecht ist und was nicht, ist etwas gewagt.
> 
> ...


Gab es da nicht ein feines Zitat von Gandalf?
"Viele die leben, verdienen den Tod. Und manche, die sterben, verdienen das Leben. Kannst du es ihnen geben?! Dann sei nicht so rasch mit einem Todesurteil bei der Hand."


----------



## ødan (27. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Morgrains Grab!



Was heisst Morgrains Grab...

Es gibt mehrere Angehörige der Familie Morgrain und ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass da einer begraben liegt.

Heisst das Gebiet nicht auch Morgrains Grund?

Und zu den HP: Ich habe mich glaube ich falsch ausgedrückt... ich meinte mit einem % HP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;:

Wo du es vorhin erwähnt hast Lord-of-dwarven...

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das Grab symbolisch für eine Vorhölle steht.
Die verschiedenen Räume für die Art des Vergehens. (Bettler, Verbrecher, Reuelose...)
Der Sumpf am Ende schließlich könnte die letzte Hürde auf dem Weg in die Hölle sein.

Da es im Warcraft Universum sogesehen natürlich keine Hölle gibt, ist das ganze auch eher symbolisch zu verstehen.


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juni 2010)

Zu dem usk gebrabbel. Mal im ernst die 12jährigen gucken sich heutzutage son müll wie saw im tv an. Son paar leichen die an der Wand / am haken / im wasser hängen (dazu noch sehr unrealistisch durch die wowgrafik aussehen) schockieren nun wirklich niemanden oder besser gesagt nurnoch einen ganz kleinen teil. Ich mein da gibts ja im veröffentlichten teil von wow schon "schlimmeres" In uc werden Tote auseinander geschnitten und neu zusammgesetzt. im kloster werden untote auf streckbänken gefolltert, die darum bitten "befreit" zu werden. Auf dem frostthron sitzt inzwischen nen typ der am ganzen körper verbrand ist und trotzdem noch mit uns spricht und am wrathgate sieht man in dem video wie x soldaten vergast und verbrannt werden usw.

Das einzige was die Kinder in wow und allgemein in onlinespielen verderben kann ist die reife community. Mal im ernst mich interessiert das 0 ob das kleinkinder oder sonnst was im channel ist. Auch gildenintern wenn "spaßeshalber" geflamed und mit fikalwörtern um sich geschmissen wird ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) interessiert es mich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht wenn da n 12jähriger mitlißt. (und da bin ich nicht der einzige. hier kann mir keiner erzählen, das er vorher die ganze gildenliste durchguckt, ob nen minderjähriger on ist bevor er mit "erwachsenengesprächen" anfängt) DAS und atm nur DAS ist nen grund kinder aus wow zu werfen und es ab 16 zu machen. Die ältere community ist das "problem für kleinkinder" und nicht die softgewalltszenen dies in wow gibt. 

Wer seine Kinder in der heutigen zeit *online* was spielen lässt ist er selbst schuld das sie "böse wörter" benutzen und nicht das spiel ansich. Bei offlinespielen ist es was anderes da kann man sich auf freigaben in 90% der fälle verlassen.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Da es im Warcraft Universum sogesehen natürlich keine Hölle gibt, ist das ganze auch eher symbolisch zu verstehen.



Doch den gibt es.
Ich denke der wird 'wirbelnder Nether' genannt.
Aber eine Hölle muss es dort geben, woher würden dann wohl die Begriffe 'Höllenbestie,HÖLLENfeuerhalbinsel und Höllenfeuer' entspringen?

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege bitte


----------



## Dweencore (27. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Was heisst Morgrains Grab...
> 
> Es gibt mehrere Angehörige der Familie Morgrain und ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass da einer begraben liegt.
> 
> ...


Mhh bis jetzt die beste Theorie die ich dazu gehört habe , aber is Bettler den ein verstoß ???


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (27. Juni 2010)

Ja, Bettelei war/ist in manchen Kreisen verpöhnt/verboten.


----------



## Vadesh (27. Juni 2010)

Man kann noch rein kommen, ich habe es neulich noch mit meinem Magier probiert. Bei dem Trick (gibt auch ein Video dazu) muss man sich an eine Ecke des Eingangsstellen, richtig schaun und dann Blinzeln. Dann steht man in der Krypta oder man fällt aus der Map und muss es nochmal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (27. Juni 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Man kann noch rein kommen, ich habe es neulich noch mit meinem Magier probiert. Bei dem Trick (gibt auch ein Video dazu) muss man sich an eine Ecke des Eingangsstellen, richtig schaun und dann Blinzeln. Dann steht man in der Krypta oder man fällt aus der Map und muss es nochmal versuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube langsam wurde es oft genug gesagt.
@Lord of dwarven danke


----------



## ødan (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Doch den gibt es.
> Ich denke der wird 'wirbelnder Nether' genannt.
> Aber eine Hölle muss es dort geben, woher würden dann wohl die Begriffe 'Höllenbestie,HÖLLENfeuerhalbinsel und Höllenfeuer' entspringen?
> 
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege bitte



Der wirbelnde Nether ist ein Sturm im Universum aus dem (korregiert mich falls ich falsch liege) arkane Magie entzogen werden kann.
Sergeras (schreibt man den so?) hatte damals, als er noch ein "guter" Titan war, Nathrezim (oder wie man sie schriebt..) aka Schreckenslords dort eingesperrt. Es ist jedenfalls keine "Hölle". Und die Namen wie Höllenbestie etc. sind nur, wie sagt man dazu? Deutsch ist verdammt schwer -.-

Jedenfalls beziehen sich diese Namen auf den Spieler um ihm die dämonischen Einflüsse, whatever, näher zu bringen.

Ich habe, soweit ich mich entsinne, noch kein einziges Mal das Wort Hölle im Bezug auf ein Leben nach dem Tod aus dem virtuellen Mund eines Warcraft Charakters gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja Betteln wurde im Mittelalter als eine Schandtat abgesehen, was wieder zur symbolisch gemeinten Vorhöllen Theorie zurückzuführen ist.

Jedenfalls könnte ich mir diesen Ort gut als eine Art übernatürliches Gefängnis für "böse" Wesen vorstellen.

Wie war das noch in Wc3?

"Ich werde böses mit bösem bekämpfen..."
 	- _Dämonenjäger_


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Zu dem usk gebrabbel. Mal im ernst die 12jährigen gucken sich heutzutage son müll wie saw im tv an. Son paar leichen die an der Wand / am haken / im wasser hängen (dazu noch sehr unrealistisch durch die wowgrafik aussehen) schockieren nun wirklich niemanden oder besser gesagt nurnoch einen ganz kleinen teil. Ich mein da gibts ja im veröffentlichten teil von wow schon "schlimmeres" In uc werden Tote auseinander geschnitten und neu zusammgesetzt. im kloster werden untote auf streckbänken gefolltert, die darum bitten "befreit" zu werden. Auf dem frostthron sitzt inzwischen nen typ der am ganzen körper verbrand ist und trotzdem noch mit uns spricht und am wrathgate sieht man in dem video wie x soldaten vergast und verbrannt werden usw.
> 
> Das einzige was die Kinder in wow und allgemein in onlinespielen verderben kann ist die reife community. Mal im ernst mich interessiert das 0 ob das kleinkinder oder sonnst was im channel ist. Auch gildenintern wenn "spaßeshalber" geflamed und mit fikalwörtern um sich geschmissen wird (
> 
> ...



Ja, es ist schlimm genug, dass es viele gibt, die so etwas regelmäßig gucken in so einem Alter. Ich selbst muss mich da im Übrigen nicht rausnehmen, denn ich habe es auch getan. Dennoch finde ich, dass sowas ein Problem ist. Solche Sachen werden dadurch total verharmlost und dann lachen sich irgendwelche Jugendlichen einen Ast darüber ab, obwohl es eigentlich extrem Ernst und bei Weitem nicht lustig ist. Da müsste viel mehr darauf geachtet werden, dass so etwas nicht passiert. Und wie ich schon schrieb halte ich wegen den von dir genannten Punkten neben dem Suchtfaktor WoW für ein FSK 16 Spiel. Eher noch wegen dem Suchtfaktor. Das musste ich nämlich selbst miterleben. Gegen brutale Sachen bin ich sowiso abgehärtet, deswegen habe ich das nie als wirklich schlimm erachtet.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es irgendwelche Drogen die zur Abhängigkeit führen kann, auch nicht mit 12 zur Verfügung stehen. Und da die potentielle gefahr süchtig zu werden bei WoW extrem hoch ist, würde ich es einfach nur für angebracht halten das Alter hochzustufen. Denn wäre es oben, dann wäre es mir damals vielleicht nicht so ergangen, aber man ist da einfach noch zu jung und kann es einfach noch nicht einschätzen. Und ganz schnell ist dann Schule egal und Spiel toll und so weiter.

Ich finde es im Allgemeinen etwas erschreckend wie verharmlost mit so einen Brutalität in der Gesselschaft umgegangen wird. Aber die, die dann immer so hart sind, beschweren sich dann über die hohe Gewaltbereitschaft. Verkehrte Welt...









ødan schrieb:


> Was heisst Morgrains Grab...
> 
> Es gibt mehrere Angehörige der Familie Morgrain und ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass da einer begraben liegt.
> 
> ...



Beste Theorie, würde eigentlich 1:1 passen.


----------



## Ereko (27. Juni 2010)

Ich denk auch das wow seit einiger zeit lieber Fsk 16 sein sollte. (Vorallem weil man dann manche kleine Kinder davon fern halten kann die einem sonst stören beispiel Rp. aber das mal auser acht lassen.) 
Die Gruft ist gut gemacht etc. Denke auch das sie Fsk 16 sien sollte und würde michs ehr freuen wenn das mal geöffnet wird die is einfach klasse modeliert^^ 
Würd da wircklich gerne mal rein hätte was für sich.

Und an Odan. Ja die Vorhölle würde gut passen hätte ja was für sich. oder kennt wer so ne Gruft aus irgendeinem Game/Spiel? Blizz is ja für seien Estereggs bekannt. *Leichter sarkasmus*


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Ich habe gehört, dass man dort unschuldige Seelen hinbringen/verbannen/was auch immer, kann. Da werden die doch für immer und ewig gequält, und niemand unternimmt was dagegen bzw. können nicht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also doch die 'Hölle'?

Außerdem schwebt doch alles im Nether?! Naja zumindest die Scherbenwelt, aber warum dann noch nicht von Sargeras geraidet?

Lehrt mich bitte :>


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Ereko schrieb:


> Ich denk auch das wow seit einiger zeit lieber Fsk 16 sein sollte. (*Vorallem weil man dann manche kleine Kinder davon fern halten* kann die einem sonst stören beispiel Rp. aber das mal auser acht lassen.)
> Die Gruft ist gut gemacht etc. Denke auch das sie Fsk 16 sien sollte und würde michs ehr freuen wenn das mal geöffnet wird die is einfach klasse modeliert^^
> Würd da wircklich gerne mal rein hätte was für sich.
> 
> Und an



Verdammt noch mal-.-
Kiddys hat *NICHTS!* *ICH WIEDERHOLE NICHTS* mit dem Alter zu tun!.


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Verdammt noch mal-.-
> Kiddys hat *NICHTS!* *ICH WIEDERHOLE NICHTS* mit dem Alter zu tun!.



Wo ich wiederum zustimmen muss.


----------



## Taknator (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Verdammt noch mal-.-
> Kiddys hat *NICHTS!* *ICH WIEDERHOLE NICHTS* mit dem Alter zu tun!.


 /sign die die andere leute kiddys nennen sind meistens die größten "kiddys"


----------



## nöknök1 (27. Juni 2010)

Also das ist irgendwie schon gruselig, ich meine klar die Skeletthäufen usw. gibt es alles schon, die Modells werden auch schon gebraucht. Aber das alles zusammen, dann vielleicht noch mit ner leicht melachonisch/gruseligen Musik, so wie ich unsere USK kenne währe das defintiv ab 16. Naja wobei, wenn Blizzard das Gebiet freigeben würde, als Questgebiet oder ebend Instanz währe sie ja gefüllt und selbst ein Zombie fände ich weniger grusellig als diese gähnende Leere..


----------



## Wulgar (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche jetzt schon geraume Zeit mir auch mal die Gruft anzusehen. Leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Weder blinzeln noch das Freisetzen klappt.
Wenn jemand nen Tipp bzw. ne kleine Anleitung hat würde ich mich über eine PM freuen.

Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## Knecht.Ruprecht (28. Juni 2010)

Wulgar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich versuche jetzt schon geraume Zeit mir auch mal die Gruft anzusehen. Leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Weder blinzeln noch das Freisetzen klappt.
> Wenn jemand nen Tipp bzw. ne kleine Anleitung hat würde ich mich über eine PM freuen.
> ...



Du warst das nicht zufällig Gestern Abend auf Nera'Tor, der das auch versucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich stand da oben wie das auf den Videos hier gezeigt war, aber irgendwie hats weder mit Freisetzen, noch mit Blinzeln geklappt, hat da wer nen Rat?


----------



## Mollari (28. Juni 2010)

Geh mit nem Priester oder Hexer hin und startet ein Duell vor der Tür und lass Dich fearen. Das hat bei mir bisher immer geklappt.


----------



## Karli1994 (28. Juni 2010)

fsk18 is übertrieben seht euch z.b naxx an da liegen auch skellet haufen herum aber da sagt niemand was von fsk18


----------



## Surfboy1995 (28. Juni 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Kann da nur zustimmen, dass es FSK 18 sein müsste.



Wieso sollte WoW dann hab 18 sein? Ich habe den keller gesehen und es ist ganz harmlos, ok es liegen skelette rum aber in dämmerwald usw auch. Also is es quatsch


----------



## Saladarxyz (28. Juni 2010)

Also an alle die den keller noch ma sehn wollen 
es ist eigentlich ganz leicht ihr braucht nur nen mage
macht mit ihm ein duel und stellt euch direkt ans gitter
der mage sheept euch so lange bis ihr durch das gitter laufen tut und dort wieder frei kommt

im keller kann man sich ganz gut verlaufen^^
ich war da mal ne hallbe stunde unterwegs


----------



## Saladarxyz (28. Juni 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte WoW dann hab 18 sein? Ich habe den keller gesehen und es ist ganz harmlos, ok es liegen skelette rum aber in dämmerwald usw auch. Also is es quatsch



stimmt schon 
in scholo gibt es weitmehr skelette die auf einen haufen liegen^^


----------



## Ereko (28. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Verdammt noch mal-.-
> Kiddys hat *NICHTS!* *ICH WIEDERHOLE NICHTS* mit dem Alter zu tun!.




Stimmt schon ich geb dir recht...das ist für mich kein problem ich kenn 13 jährige die sich erwachsener aufführen als 20 jährige z.B. Aber es gibt auch wiederum welche auf die das andere zu stimmt. Und die bezeichnung Kidis bezieht sich auf das Wort Kinder von daher meint man damit in der regel auch Kinder und ich bin der meinung wenn Wow ab 16 oder sogar ab 18 (übertrieben!) is würde es trozdem etwas ruhiger und gesitteter zugehen. MUSS NICHT SEIN! KANN ABER! 


Mfg Ereko


----------



## Loony555 (28. Juni 2010)

Wow, die Gruft ist ja echt riesig. Sehr stimmungsvoll.
Würde ne tolle 5er "Untoten-Instanz" a la Scholomance/Stratholme abgeben.

Aber das ist wohl alles viel zu verschachtelt, um noch seinen Weg als Instanz ins Spiel zu finden. 
Seit WOTLK (eigentlich schon seit BC) sind die 5er Instanzen ja doch sehr linear angelegt.


----------



## Terratec (28. Juni 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das mal gegoogelt und obwohl ich bisher dachte ich gehöre eher zu den Menschen, die Splatter etc auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, nach dem hier ist mir schlecht.


Und wenn ich hier lese, "Ach Menschen mit abgehackten Händen, die unter Wasser kopfunter zu Dutzenden an Haken gehängt sind habe ich schon normal gefunden, als ich noch 10 war", mache ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen, ob man nicht doch auf USK 18 plädieren sollte. Denn egal ob real oder nicht, wer soetwas als Unterhaltungssoftware, sogar ohne den Horroraspekt anschaut/anschauen kann, ist vielleicht schon einen Schritt zu weit gegangen. Weil "normale" Tote sind das nicht. Das gibt es nicht.


----------



## Shaila (28. Juni 2010)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal gegoogelt und obwohl ich bisher dachte ich gehöre eher zu den Menschen, die Splatter etc auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, nach dem hier ist mir schlecht.
> 
> 
> Und wenn ich hier lese, "Ach Menschen mit abgehackten Händen, die unter Wasser kopfunter zu Dutzenden an Haken gehöngt sind habe ich schon normal gefunden, als ich noch 10 war", mache ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen, ob man nicht doch auf USK 18 plädieren sollte. Denn egal ob real oder nicht, wer soetwas als Unterhaltungssoftware, sogar ohne den Horroraspekt anschaut/anschauen kann, ist vielleicht schon einen Schritt zu weit gegangen. Weil "normale" Tote sind das nicht. Das gibt es nicht.



Stimme ich zu. Was mich im Moment stört, ist das hier USk 18 ins Lächerliche gezogen wird. Meiner Meinung nach ist hier die Rede von USk 1*6* und das halte ich nunmal für angebracht. Punkt aus Ende. Warum ? Weil es mittlerweile sehr viele Dinge gibt, die sehr realistisch dargestellt werden, mit Cata wird die Grafik nochmal besser. Wenn da so ein monstrositätenbauch wie mit Bundstift gemald aussieht, okay, in Ordnung. Aber es gibt halt auch viele Sachen, die ich einfach nicht richtig für 12 jährige halte. Dazu zählen nunmal auch abgehackte Körperteile etc.


----------



## Wanra (28. Juni 2010)

Sehr interessanter Thread!

Auch die Videos sind sehr ncie die es für die '' Gruft'' von Karazhan gibt, jedoch :

Aus neugier habe ich es selbst auchmal versucht reinzukommen, leider ohne grosse Chance. Das Freisetzen hat nicht funktioniert ( Habe es 2 stunden lang sobald cd weg ist probiert), das Duell mit Fear, gedankenkontrolle, etc hat auch nicht funktioniert. Der Gnom, ja genau DER GNOM hat es irgendwie mit einer Komination aus rumhüpfen und fear geschafft sich da reinzugimpen, jedoch wurde er nach ca 2 Sekunden sofort rausgeportet und ist im Friedhof gelandet. 

Nun zur FSK 18 , das wird definitiv nicht der Fall sein da es keine schlimme Gewaltdarstellungen hat und es keine Anzeichen von Blut, innereien oder sonstigen Makaberen Sachen hat. Wenn man aufgrund von Knochenskeletten und ertränkten Leichen das hätte einführen sollen, dann wären die Untoten erst garnicht ins Spiel gebracht worden, geschweige den die Monstrositäten mit ihren zerschlissenen Bäuchen wo man die gedärme sieht.

Prost


----------



## Taknator (28. Juni 2010)

nöknök schrieb:


> Also das ist irgendwie schon gruselig, ich meine klar die Skeletthäufen usw. gibt es alles schon, die Modells werden auch schon gebraucht. Aber das alles zusammen, dann vielleicht noch mit ner leicht melachonisch/gruseligen Musik, so wie ich unsere USK kenne währe das defintiv ab 16. Naja wobei, wenn Blizzard das Gebiet freigeben würde, als Questgebiet oder ebend Instanz währe sie ja gefüllt und selbst ein Zombie fände ich weniger grusellig als diese gähnende Leere..


ja das gruselige ist eigentlich nur diese leere und stille wenn da 25 mann im ts wären und scheiße labern würden und überall irgendwelche mobs stehen würden wäre das ganze nur halb so schlimm


----------



## Shaila (28. Juni 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder der über 18 ist sollte sich darüber mal informieren, das ist keineswegs gestellt und stellt Abgründe menschlicher Psyche dar.
> Von daher sollte man mit solchen Aussagen besser aufpassen.



Nimm SOFORT diesen Namen raus, sonst muss ich das reporten.


----------



## Braamséry (28. Juni 2010)

Ereko schrieb:


> Stimmt schon ich geb dir recht...das ist für mich kein problem ich kenn 13 jährige die sich erwachsener aufführen als 20 jährige z.B. Aber es gibt auch wiederum welche auf die das andere zu stimmt.
> 
> Mfg Ereko



Das trifft überall zu.

Im Sport gibt es welche, die sich dopen.
Wiederrum gibt es aber auch welche, die sich nicht dopen.

Willst du dann, weil das dopen mehr im Vordergrund steht als das clean bleiben, alle Sportler zu Dopern machen?

Solche Sachen gibt es überall.
Nur muss man in solchen fällen wirklich differenzieren. Man kann nämlich weder sagen, dass alle gut, noch schlecht sind, weil es wlch gibt, die gut sind und welche die schlecht sind.

Man darf dabei niemanden, der zu einer gruppe gehört, zur anderen schieben.

Und der Ausdruck Kiddi, bezieht sich nicht auf das Alter.
Oder kennst du von jedem, von dem du denkst, dass er/sie ein Kiddie ist, das Alter?
Ich denke nicht.

So far


----------



## Dini (28. Juni 2010)

Name entfernt, echt geschmacklos...

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Marvo666 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe lediglich den Hinweis gegeben, dass es sowas auch in real gibt, dass es unglaublich schlimm ist und lediglich darstellt, was in menschlicher Psyche vorgehen kann.
Jeder hat die Möglichkeit selber zu entscheiden, ob er sich darüber informieren will, ich wollte z.B auf Wikipedia aufmerksam machen.
Wer sich das Material dazu ansieht ist selbst Schuld, ich habe nichts verlinkt - habe das selbst nicht gesehen, da mir der Artikel von Wikipedia schon gereicht hat.
So viel zur Authenzität von Snuff-Movies, over and out.


----------



## Marvo666 (28. Juni 2010)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal gegoogelt und obwohl ich bisher dachte ich gehöre eher zu den Menschen, die Splatter etc auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, nach dem hier ist mir schlecht.
> 
> 
> Und wenn ich hier lese, "Ach Menschen mit abgehackten Händen, die unter Wasser kopfunter zu Dutzenden an Haken gehängt sind habe ich schon normal gefunden, als ich noch 10 war", mache ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen, ob man nicht doch auf USK 18 plädieren sollte. Denn egal ob real oder nicht, wer soetwas als Unterhaltungssoftware, sogar ohne den Horroraspekt anschaut/anschauen kann, ist vielleicht schon einen Schritt zu weit gegangen. Weil "normale" Tote sind das nicht. Das gibt es nicht.



Ich schrieb extra "Informieren", nicht ansehen. 
Ich selber finde soetwas abartig, von daher.

So far


----------



## Shaila (28. Juni 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich den Hinweis gegeben, dass es sowas auch in real gibt, dass es unglaublich schlimm ist und lediglich darstellt, was in menschlicher Psyche vorgehen kann.
> Jeder hat die Möglichkeit selber zu entscheiden, ob er sich darüber informieren will, ich wollte z.B auf Wikipedia aufmerksam machen.
> Wer sich das Material dazu ansieht ist selbst Schuld, ich habe nichts verlinkt - habe das selbst nicht gesehen, da mir der Artikel von Wikipedia schon gereicht hat.
> So viel zur Authenzität von Snuff-Movies, over and out.



Ich gehe mal davon aus das du ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch bist. Und ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch weiss auch, dass sich hier auch 12 jähriger oder noch Jüngere herumtreiben. Und ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch MUSS nunmal davon ausgehen, dass GERADE ein 12 jähriger NICHT sagen wird: _"Och ich lass das wenn die sagen es ist brutal."_ Im Gegenteil, es wird erst Recht gegoogelt. Man will erst recht erfahren was das ist und dann werden sie damit konfrontiert. Manche hier haben echt nicht den Hauch eines Gespürs für das Weiterdenken.


----------



## Marvo666 (28. Juni 2010)

Wirf mir das nicht vor, durch einen vorherigen Post in diesem Thread habe ich bei Wikipedia den Begriff "Snuff-Movies" nachgesehen und mich informiert und stieß dabei auf den angesprochenen Namen und nach dem Artikel war mir schlecht, sodass ich kein Video gesehen habe, geschweige denn es gegooglet hätte/hätte müssen.
An Weitsicht mangelt es mir nicht, nur war mir nicht bewusst, dass sich kleine Kinder so etwas freiwillig ansehen würden..
Ein Indiz dafür, zu welchem Scheusal sich die Gesellschaft mehr-und mehr entwickelt.


----------



## Marvo666 (28. Juni 2010)

Mein Fehler, tut mir Leid - aber nun hat Dini es ja wegeditiert.
Menschen sind fehlbar, vergiss das nicht Meneleus. (:


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juni 2010)

Ereko schrieb:


> Stimmt schon ich geb dir recht...das ist für mich kein problem ich kenn 13 jährige die sich erwachsener aufführen als 20 jährige z.B. Aber es gibt auch wiederum welche auf die das andere zu stimmt. *Und die bezeichnung Kidis bezieht sich auf das Wort Kinder von daher meint man damit in der regel auch Kinder und ich bin der meinung wenn Wow ab 16 oder sogar ab 18 (übertrieben!) is würde es trozdem etwas ruhiger und gesitteter zugehen. *MUSS NICHT SEIN! KANN ABER!
> 
> 
> Mfg Ereko



kiddys = kindisches Verhalten z.B. das Verhalten wie in einer Pupertät. Aber jede Dummheit findet einen, die sie begehrt. Auch bei erwachsenen Leuten. Vermutlich sogar stärker, weil die sich dann 'stärker' und 'cooler' fühlen.

Aha aber 16/18 und ruhiger? Dann kommen überall die Harz 4 Empfänger raus...


----------



## Shaila (28. Juni 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Wirf mir das nicht vor, durch einen vorherigen Post in diesem Thread habe ich bei Wikipedia den Begriff "Snuff-Movies" nachgesehen und mich informiert und stieß dabei auf den angesprochenen Namen und nach dem Artikel war mir schlecht, sodass ich kein Video gesehen habe, geschweige denn es gegooglet hätte/hätte müssen.
> An Weitsicht mangelt es mir nicht, nur war mir nicht bewusst, dass sich kleine Kinder so etwas freiwillig ansehen würden..
> Ein Indiz dafür, zu welchem Scheusal sich die Gesellschaft mehr-und mehr entwickelt.



Gut, da rede ich lieber gegen einen Baum.


----------



## Wulgar (28. Juni 2010)

So nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema.

Habe es jetzt mit freisetzen, blinzeln, fearen und sheepen versucht nichts zu machen. Meine Pixel wollen einfach nicht durch die Wand.
Fals jemand zufällig auf dem Server Dun Morogh ist und mir helfen mag würd ich mir freuen und so^^

MfG Wulgar


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

Ich habe jetzt den explizit genannten Begriff nichtmehr sehen können, doch habe herraus gelesen, dass es sich wohl um einen sogenannten "Snuff-Film" handelt.

Ich möchte betonen, dass Snuff-Filme nicht real sind! Zumindest nicht auf dem öffentlichen Markt (man weiß ja nie was so unter der Ladentheke durchgeschoben wird). Auch im Internet hat, man soweit ich informiert bin, keinen Zugang zu solchen Filme, falls sie denn existieren sollten.

Snuff-Filme tauchen auf dem öffentlichen Markt nur innerhalb anderer Medien auf. Z.B. gibt es eine Hellsing Folge in der ein Snuff-Film gedreht wird, oder der Film Motel...

Jedenfalls möchte ich mal alle Beteiligten beruhigen, dass ist nicht echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den explizit genannten Begriff nichtmehr sehen können, doch habe herraus gelesen, dass es sich wohl um einen sogenannten "Snuff-Film" handelt.
> 
> Ich möchte betonen, dass Snuff-Filme nicht real sind! Zumindest nicht auf dem öffentlichen Markt (man weiß ja nie was so unter der Ladentheke durchgeschoben wird). Auch im Internet hat, man soweit ich informiert bin, keinen Zugang zu solchen Filme, falls sie denn existieren sollten.
> 
> ...



Dieser Film war real und kein "Snuff-Film" soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Es ist so ziemlich das Menschen unwürdigste was man sich so denken kann.

P.S: Ich habe immer noch keine ernsthaften Gegenargumente gegen FSK 16 gelesen.


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dieser Film war real und kein "Snuff-Film" soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Es ist so ziemlich das Menschen unwürdigste was man sich so denken kann.
> 
> P.S: Ich habe immer noch keine ernsthaften Gegenargumente gegen FSK 16 gelesen.



snuff-film bedeutet ja, dass es real ist. Also Snuff-Film = Film bei dem echte Menschen getötet werden

Sowas gibt es aber nicht auf dem öffentlichen Markt. Zumindest ist es nicht einfach so zugänglich ohne Kontakte zu haben.
Wäre ja auch total bescheuert.

&#8364;: Sofern es solche Filme ÜBERHAUPT gibt.


----------



## Shaila (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> snuff-film bedeutet ja, dass es real ist. Also Snuff-Film = Film bei dem echte Menschen getötet werden
> 
> Sowas gibt es aber nicht auf dem öffentlichen Markt. Zumindest ist es nicht einfach so zugänglich ohne Kontakte zu haben.
> Wäre ja auch total bescheuert.
> ...



Na aber das spielt doch hier keine Rolle oder sehe ich das falsch ?

P.S: eben hattest du noch geschrieben, dass diese "Snuff-Filme" nicht real sind. Ja was denn nun?


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Juni 2010)

Er meint jene die der Öffentlichkeit zugängig sind, solche sind nicht real, jedoch jene die am Schwarzmarkt für enorme Summen gehandelt werden schon...


----------



## Tiferio (29. Juni 2010)

soweit ich weiß ist das herzklopfen das man in dieser gruft hört das herzklopfen von mediehv(oder wer auch immer da begraben ist)


----------



## White_Sky (29. Juni 2010)

Tiferio schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist das herzklopfen das man in dieser gruft hört das herzklopfen von mediehv(oder wer auch immer da begraben ist)



Wer liegt denn nun eigentlich da unten?

@Schamy1 (unten)

-.-


----------



## Dweencore (29. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wer liegt denn nun eigentlich da unten?


Ein paar haben gesagt es ist das Grab von Morgrains Grab.
Aber Lord of dwarven hat geschrieben:


Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Morgrains Grab!


----------



## Punky260 (29. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht hatten sie einfach nur Langeweile.
Oder warum meint ihr gibt es einen Smiley unter Kara ?! ^^

Schätze einfach das sie damals viel geplant haben und eventuell ebend auch einen düsteren Keller ... der es dann doch nicht in die eigentliche Fassung geschafft hat. 
Also was mit dem Gebiet machen ? Tja, man lässt es halt einfach drin =)


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Na aber das spielt doch hier keine Rolle oder sehe ich das falsch ?
> 
> P.S: eben hattest du noch geschrieben, dass diese "Snuff-Filme" nicht real sind. Ja was denn nun?




Man worum gehts denn hier wieder? gehts etwa wieder um diese Seite wo gezeigt wird wie menschen von häusern springen undso? oder is tes wieder das mysteriöse geistermädchen von decee?


----------



## Shaila (29. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Man worum gehts denn hier wieder? gehts etwa wieder um diese Seite wo gezeigt wird wie menschen von häusern springen undso? oder is tes wieder das mysteriöse geistermädchen von decee?



Nein, aber ist jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> FSK 18? Die paar Skelette da... der USK hat euch verweichlicht Leute...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Hust* was da an den Ketten hängt,
und erhlich ich hab sowas schon in 
Real gesehen und das war net so toll.


Also FSK16 würd ich das einstufen weil wie fändet ihrs:

Ihr seit so ca. 12, geht in einen Keller weil 
er interresant aussieht. dadrin seht ihr dan
solche ausmaßen schreckens. dan springt
euch irgendwas von hinten an. 
Also ich wär da für en paar änderungen das
es net grad so brutal aussieht. Aber nunja 
was solte man sonst mit den überesten von
solch vielen Menschen machen, ganz einfach
man macht ne geschlossene Zone und en 
paar spieler sind erstmal beschäftigt


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> das mysteriöse geistermädchen von decee?




beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay das mit Morgraine war kwatsch, das habe ich iwi falsch mitbekommen.
Wenn man alle Informationen (Buch und Spiele) zusammennimmt und 1+1 zusammenzählt, dann sollte man darauf kommen, das dort unten, vermutlich in den gewaltigen Särgen im Foliant der Reuelosen, Medivh und seine Mum mit dem unmenschlich langen Namen liegen.

&#8364;: Wobei das einem wieder zu denken gibt. Denn wenn die Gruft tatsächlich eine Vorhölle darstellt, wieso befinden sich die sterblichen Übereste dann im Bereich für "Reuelose"? Soweit ich weiß, hat Medivhs Mummy nichts schlimmes angestellt (im Gegenteil, sie hat Sergeras den Arsch versohlt) und Medivh bereut doch sicher, was er getan hat oder liege ich da falsch?

&#8364;²:



Fipsin schrieb:


> Ihr seit so ca. 12, geht in einen Keller weil
> er interresant aussieht. dadrin seht ihr dan
> solche ausmaßen schreckens. dan springt
> euch irgendwas von hinten an.



Es springt einen dort unten nichts an. Wiedermal nur die erste Seite überflogen, einen Quote gemacht und Senf dazugegeben.

Wer wollte nochmal Argumente gegen USK 16?

Hier hast du sie!

In WoW gibt es genug Leichen und Gruften.
Mal ganz ehrlich, nur weil da jetzt Leichen an Ketten im Wasser aufgehängt sind...
Vor dem Scharlachroten Kloster hängen die von Bäumen am Strick, in Unterstadt liegen zerstückelte, zusammengenähte Körperteile herum...

Davon abgesehen denken die meisten Menschen hier zu altmodisch.
Ein 12 jähriger in der heutigen Zeit gruselt sich nich vor sowas. Er würde sagen: "Woooah coool!"
In Herr der Ringe (FSK:12!) gibt es auch Leichen die erhalten im Moor herrumliegen. Ja man sieht sogar wie Köpfer mit Katapulten auf Soldaten abgefeuert werden.

Hinzu kommt die schlechte Grafik von WoW...
Es ist nicht wirklich detailiert.
Wenn mir jetzt jemand mit Cataclysm Grafik Updates kommt...
Es werden grob die Texturen überarbeitet und zwar nichteinmal alle.
Das einzige was wirklich neu an der Engine ist, ist das Wasser.

Damn it, jetzt ist der Text doch lang geworden, dabei wollte ich mich kurz fassen^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, aber ich schau mir das Bild wirklich nie gerne an^^ Ich empfehle es auch keinem weil sich das wirklich gut in den Errinerungen einbrennt


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> jo, aber ich schau mir das Bild wirklich nie gerne an^^ Ich empfehle es auch keinem weil sich das wirklich gut in den Errinerungen einbrennt



Sei blos Ruigh, mein Freund konnte wegen dem Bild meherer Wochen nur zur Wand schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Es springt einen dort unten nichts an. Wiedermal nur die erste Seite überflogen, einen Quote gemacht und Senf dazugegeben.
> 
> 
> Davon abgesehen denken die meisten Menschen hier zu altmodisch.
> ...



Wenn da Mobs reinkommen springt einem schon was entegegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wirklich ich bin 14, hab das auch ganz hamronieserend gesehen, 
(Also Passend zur Zone) bis ich sowas mal in Real gesehen hab, ne
danke aber da kommen die alten bilder wieder hoch.


----------



## -Migu- (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Sei blos Ruigh, mein Freund konnte wegen dem Bild meherer Wochen nur zur Wand schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich merke richtig wie das "gefährliche" / "böse" / "mysteriöse" mich anzieht, und dann wollt ihr, dass junge Menschen so einen Grusel Keller haben? 

Klar, man kann sagen es ist ne Fantasy Welt, aber hey, man spielt zum Teil auch einen Untoten... Und Zombies sind ja theoretisch auch "gruslig"...

Damn, ich muss den Drang wegbringen, zu erfahren was für ein Bild das ist. :/


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Damn, ich muss den Drang wegbringen, zu erfahren was für ein Bild das ist. :/



Willst ne PN? Hab das Bild als Favorit gespeichert xD


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> jo, aber ich schau mir das Bild wirklich nie gerne an^^ Ich empfehle es auch keinem weil sich das wirklich gut in den Errinerungen einbrennt



wer wie was, welches bild? Link! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

Achtung, nach längerem betrachten kann es zu Psychichen Störungen kommen.


Das Bild wurde 1993 in Indonesien in einem Flur gemacht in dem ein Mord
geschah, diese bild sollte als Tatortbeschreibung für ein Gericht geben,
nur nach der entwicklung erschein dies


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Willst ne PN? Hab das Bild als Favorit gespeichert xD



Eigentlich ist an dem Bild ja offiziel nix verboten, aber das wäre nicht fair das jetzt hier in diesen Fred zu verlinken^^

ok zu spät^^


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Achtung, nach längerem betrachten kann es zu Psychichen Störungen kommen.
> 
> 
> Das Bild wurde 1993 in Indonesien in einem Flur gemacht in dem ein Mord
> ...



WIE ER ES KNALLHART HIER REINHAUT xD 

*inseckrofl*

&#8364;: Um euch mal mein Argument mit dem 12 jährigen der die Gruft vermutlich cool findet zu verdeutlichen, ich hab mir mit 12 mit Freunden das Bild von diesem Mädchen immer wieder Minuten lang angeschaut. Klar ist es scheiße gruselig gewesen aber wir fanden es einfach ziemlich mächtig^^


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist an dem Bild ja offiziel nix verboten, aber das wäre nicht fair das jetzt hier in diesen Fred zu verlinken^^
> 
> ok zu spät^^




Tja Fipsin war mal wieder schneller ich bin 
nämlich so gestört mir schadet das nicht^^


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Achtung, nach längerem betrachten kann es zu Psychichen Störungen kommen.
> 
> 
> Das Bild wurde 1993 in Indonesien in einem Flur gemacht in dem ein Mord
> ...



ist es das bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und jz erklärt mir was dadrann schlimm ist? o_O


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Achtung, nach längerem betrachten kann es zu Psychichen Störungen kommen.
> 
> 
> Das Bild wurde 1993 in Indonesien in einem Flur gemacht in dem ein Mord
> ...



Ich glaub mit 3D Brille müsste es vielleicht auch klappen xD


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ist es das bild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




En besseres Girl gibs auf DC net (oder doch)^^

e: Schaus dir mal 2-3minuten intesvi an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (29. Juni 2010)

OMG? Erster Gedanke ist gleich Fake, aber das sieht ja derb aus :/ 

erinnert an Alma aus F.E.A.R. ^^


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> OMG? Erster Gedanke ist gleich Fake, aber das sieht ja derb aus :/
> 
> erinnert an Alma aus F.E.A.R. ^^



Ich vermute immernoch, dass diese ganzen "schwarze-Haare-vorm-Face" Girls diesem Bild, was ja schon sehr alt ist, entspringen.

Alma, Samara, die Bitch aus Grudge deren Name mir entfallen ist, etc... ^^

&#8364;:



Petersburg schrieb:


> ist es das bild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 Schau es dir mal fünf Minuten im Dunkeln an, ohne weg zu schauen... dann weisst du warum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen denken die meisten Menschen hier zu altmodisch.
> Ein 12 jähriger in der heutigen Zeit gruselt sich nich vor sowas. Er würde sagen: "Woooah coool!"
> In Herr der Ringe (FSK:12!) gibt es auch Leichen die erhalten im Moor herrumliegen. Ja man sieht sogar wie Köpfer mit Katapulten auf Soldaten abgefeuert werden.



Also zuerst hab ich mich erschreckt, als ich die Leichen in Unterstadt gesehen habe, aber jetzt irgentwie nicht. Ich denke es ist einfach diese erschreckende Überraschung, die an uns zerrt.

Und waren das nicht verrückte, sichtbare Seelen von ertrunkenen Leuten im Moor, die die Wanderer beobachten?
Und vergiss bitte Kankra (oder so) nicht, also diese Riesenspinne, die Frodo paralysiert hat und eingewickelt hat. Vor der Stelle in den vernetzten Höhlen, waren auch einpaar Skelette zu sehen die kopfüber runter hingen.


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Also zuerst hab ich mich erschreckt, als ich die Leichen in Unterstadt gesehen habe, aber jetzt irgentwie nicht. Ich denke es ist einfach diese erschreckende Überraschung, die an uns zerrt.
> 
> Und waren das nicht verrückte, sichtbare Seelen von ertrunkenen Leuten im Moor, die die Wanderer beobachten?
> Und vergiss bitte Kankra (oder so) nicht, also diese Riesenspinne, die Frodo paralysiert hat und eingewickelt hat. Vor der Stelle in den vernetzten Höhlen, waren auch einpaar Skelette zu sehen die kopfüber runter hingen.



Dem ist nichtsmehr hinzuzufügen. *hutzieh*

&#8364;: Das Bild von der Ischen wurde übrigens in meinem Geburtsjahr geschossen... Aiman? Aiman warte doch!...

Er fand es wohl zu gruselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (29. Juni 2010)

Verdammt ich hab mir das Bild doch angeschaut^^

Was hat die Frau denn da in der Hand??
Ich wollts mir dann doch nicht soo genau anschauen, aber das mit den Psychischen Störungen glaube ich, es wurd iwie immer schlimmer und ich hab nur 5 Sekunden draufgeschaut xD

E: Iwie klappt das bei mir nicht mit 3D Brille xD

B2T:
Also ich find die Zone extrem cool!
Also das mit Altersbeschränkung undso, ja 16 wär schon so ganz ok. Aber wenn die Zone wirklich freigemacht wird, werden da denk ich mal NPC's stehen vielleicht Freundliche, oder aber auch ein feindliches NPC Gebiet. Wenn da freundliche NPC's stehen, wird die Zone sicherlich um einiges positiver wirken. Wobei bei feindlichen Mobs das dann noch schlimmer wäre^^

Ich finds richtig cool designed von den Blizzarbeitern. Schade, dass sie nicht offen ist. Aber ich glaub auch nicht, dass sie geöffnet wird, sonst wäre sie wohl schon angekündigt worden :/


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ich vermute immernoch, dass diese ganzen "schwarze-Haare-vorm-Face" Girls diesem Bild, was ja schon sehr alt ist, entsprichen.
> 
> Alma, Samara, die Bitch aus Grudge deren Name mir entfallen ist, etc... ^^




Ich liebe diese Frauen, 
Schwarze Haare Weiße Haut und den drang dich zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne is aber der gleiche sinn wie bei Horrorfilmen,


6Freunde fahren in einen Wald Auto bleibt liegen/irgendwas verpserrt den weg.
dan gehen sie ein Stück durch den Wald und finden eine Hütte/bzw sind da hin
gefahren (hier trit Punkt 1 Außer kraft), dan tauchen Zombies, Mörder, Psychos,
Krüppel, Nazis oder Zombie-Nazies auf. Die Blonde die schon jeder Hatte stirbt 
als erstes (Früher wars mal der Schwarze). dan stirbt jeder auf eine noch 
Grausamere Weise bis dan nur noch 2 Leute überleben meist Man und Frau, dies
dan irgendwi schaffen zu entkommen(Happyend) oder sterben (Anderes Ende)


----------



## -Migu- (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Frauen,
> Schwarze Haare Weiße Haut und den drang dich zu töten
> 
> 
> ...




The Hills have Eyes? errinnert grad irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> ...Nazis oder Zombie-Nazies...



Made my Night xD

Wie hieß der olle Film mit den Zombie Nazis? Er war so gut^^


----------



## White_Sky (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Achtung, nach längerem betrachten kann es zu Psychichen Störungen kommen.
> 
> 
> Das Bild wurde 1993 in Indonesien in einem Flur gemacht in dem ein Mord
> ...



Erinner mich irgentwie an dieses Video:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hnNplKfY6O8

Ich muss jetzt gerade nachdenken, welche Bilder/Kreaturen die Azeroth-/Scherbenweltbewohner schockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *denkt gerade an M'uru*


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

Gibt Genug Filme die nach dem Chema augebaut sind,
der letze den ich gekuck hab hieß Frong Turn oder so
und ist etwas, Aber nicht stark von dem Prinzip 
abgewischen.


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Gibt Genug Filme die nach dem Chema augebaut sind,
> der letze den ich gekuck hab hieß Frong Turn oder so
> und ist etwas, Aber nicht stark von dem Prinzip
> abgewischen.



*Wrong Turn

Teil 1 suckt, zweiter ist ziemlich gut eig, dritter isn geiler B-Trash Movie^^

Zum Video: Fett, kannte ich gar nicht^^

Klingt wie ne Witch aus l4d 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (29. Juni 2010)

Leute ich glaub wir sollten vom Horror Trip runterkommen, auch wenn die jüngeren von uns evtl. schon Off sind :/

+ ich hasse Horror , diese Spannung treibt mich in den Wahnsinn, vorallem wenn man als Zuschauer weiss woher das Monster/Mädchen/Monster-Mädchen kommt aber der Protagonist nicht, ich HASSE es xD


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

Dann... schau keine Horrorfilme? xD

Problem solved

&#8364;: wieso hast du dann eig nen mordenden, untoten Psychopathen als Avatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Leute ich glaub wir sollten vom Horror Trip runterkommen, auch wenn die jüngeren von uns evtl. schon Off sind :/
> 
> + ich hasse Horror , diese Spannung treibt mich in den Wahnsinn, vorallem wenn man als Zuschauer weiss woher das Monster/Mädchen/Monster-Mädchen kommt aber der Protagonist nicht, ich HASSE es xD



Kenn ich ohne geht nicht, mit erst garnich^^


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Kenn ich ohne geht nicht, mit erst garnich^^



Ich dachte du bist so gestört, dass dich sowas nicht stört? >;P


----------



## -Migu- (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Dann... schau keine Horrorfilme? xD
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> ...




Ich schaue eig. auch keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Richard ist in aus nem Comic (für die dies seltsamerweise nicht wissen) und ich liebe ihn wegen seinem Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist so gestört, dass dich sowas nicht stört? >;P



So human bin ich auch wieder


----------



## knochenhand (29. Juni 2010)

Zwei sec suche, zum Thema altersfreigabe:

Altersein-
stufungen

Die FSK-Ausschüsse sprechen Freigaben nach der gesetzlichen Vorgabe aus, dass Filme und andere Trägermedien, die „geeignet sind, die Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen oder ihre Erziehung zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu beeinträchtigen“, nicht für ihre Altersstufe freigegeben werden dürfen (§ 14 Abs. 1 JuSchG). In den FSK-Grundsätzen wird dabei bewusst auf eine vermutete potentielle Wirkung abgestellt.
Neben den Altersfreigaben entscheidet die FSK auch über die Eignung von Filmen für die Vorführung an Feiertagen. Nach Art. 140 des Grundgesetzes sind die Sonntage und christlichen Feiertage gesetzlich geschützt. Besonderen Rechtsschutz genießen die „stillen“ Feiertage Karfreitag, Allerheiligen, Buß- und Bettag, Volkstrauertag und Totensonntag. Nicht freigegeben für die stillen Feiertage werden Filme, die dem Charakter dieser Feiertage so sehr widersprechen, dass eine Verletzung des religiösen und sittlichen Empfindens zu befürchten ist. 
Mit der Altersfreigabe ist keine pädagogische Empfehlung oder ästhetische Bewertung verbunden. Einen fest gefügten Kriterienkatalog für die Beurteilung der möglichen Wirkungen kann es nicht geben, wohl aber Maßstäbe, die der sachkundigen Auslegung bedürfen. Hierbei ist grundsätzlich das Wohl der jüngsten Jahrgänge einer Altersgruppe zu beachten. Ebenso sind nicht nur durchschnittliche, sondern auch gefährdete Kinder und Jugendliche zu berücksichtigen.

Freigegeben ohne Altersbeschränkung

Kleinkinder erleben filmische Darstellungen unmittelbar und spontan. Ihre Wahrnehmung ist vorwiegend episodisch ausgerichtet, kognitive und strukturierende Fähigkeiten sind noch kaum ausgebildet. Schon dunkle Szenarien, schnelle Schnittfolgen oder eine laute und bedrohliche Geräuschkulisse können Ängste mobilisieren oder zu Irritationen führen. Kinder bis zum Alter von 6 Jahren identifizieren sich vollständig mit der Spielhandlung und den Filmfiguren. Vor allem bei Bedrohungssituationen findet eine direkte Übertragung statt. Gewaltaktionen, aber auch Verfolgungen oder Beziehungskonflikte lösen Ängste aus, die nicht selbständig und alleine abgebaut werden können. Eine schnelle und positive Auflösung problematischer Situationen ist daher sehr wichtig.

Freigegeben ab 6 Jahren

Ab 6 Jahren entwickeln Kinder zunehmend die Fähigkeit zu kognitiver Verarbeitung von Sinneseindrücken. Allerdings sind bei den 6- bis 11-jährigen beträchtliche Unterschiede in der Entwicklung zu berücksichtigen. Etwa mit dem 9. Lebensjahr beginnen Kinder, fiktionale und reale Geschichten unterscheiden zu können. Eine distanzierende Wahrnehmung wird damit möglich. Bei jüngeren Kindern steht hingegen noch immer die emotionale, episodische Impression im Vordergrund. Ein 6-jähriges Kind taucht noch ganz in die Filmhandlung ein, leidet und fürchtet mit den Identifikationsfiguren. Spannungs- und Bedrohungsmomente können zwar schon verkraftet werden, dürfen aber weder zu lang anhalten noch zu nachhaltig wirken. Eine positive Auflösung von Konfliktsituationen ist auch hier maßgebend.

Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren

Bei Jugendlichen dieser Altersgruppe ist die Fähigkeit zu distanzierter Wahrnehmung und rationaler Verarbeitung bereits ausgebildet. Erste Genre-Kenntnisse sind vorhanden. Eine höhere Erregungsintensität, wie sie in Thrillern oder Science-Fiction-Filmen üblich ist, wird verkraftet. Problematisch ist dagegen zum Beispiel die Bilderflut harter, gewaltbezogener Action-Filme, die zumeist noch nicht selbständig verarbeitet werden kann. 12- bis 15-jährige befinden sich in der Pubertät, einer schwierigen Phase der Selbstfindung, die mit großer Unsicherheit und Verletzbarkeit verbunden ist. Insbesondere Filme, die zur Identifikation mit einem „Helden“ einladen, dessen Rollenmuster durch antisoziales, destruktives oder gewalttätiges Verhalten geprägt ist, bieten ein Gefährdungspotenzial. Die Auseinandersetzung mit Filmen, die gesellschaftliche Themen seriös problematisieren, ist dieser Altersgruppe durchaus zumutbar und für ihre Meinungs- und Bewusstseinsbildung bedeutsam.

 PG (Parental Guidance) – von 6 bis 12 immer möglich
Haben Filme die Kennzeichnung „Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren" erhalten, kann auch Kindern im Alter von sechs Jahren aufwärts der Einlass zur Vorstellung gewährt werden, wenn sie von einer personensorgeberechtigen Person begleitet werden. Die Personensorge steht grundsätzlich den Eltern zu. Eine erziehungsbeauftragte Person, die von den Eltern (=Personensorgeberechtigte) autorisiert ist, reicht nicht aus.

Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren

Bei 16- bis 18-jährigen kann von einer entwickelten Medienkompetenz ausgegangen werden. Problematisch bleibt die Vermittlung sozial schädigender Botschaften. Nicht freigegeben werden Filme, die Gewalt tendenziell verherrlichen, einem partnerschaftlichen Rollenverhältnis der Geschlechter entgegenstehen, einzelne Gruppen diskriminieren oder Sexualität auf ein reines Instrumentarium der Triebbefriedigung reduzieren. Auch die Werteorientierung in Bereichen wie Drogenkonsum, politischer Radikalismus oder Ausländerfeindlichkeit wird mit besonderer Sensibilität geprüft.

Keine Jugendfreigabe

Das bisherige „höchste“ Kennzeichen „Nicht freigegeben unter 18 Jahren“ lautet seit 1. April 2003 „Keine Jugendfreigabe“. Dieses Kennzeichen wird vergeben, wenn keine einfache bzw. schwere Jugendgefährdung vorliegt. Nach § 14 Abs. 3 u. 4 JuschG erfolgt für Videos die Vergabe des Kennzeichnens „Keine Jugendfreigabe“, wenn keine einfache Jugendgefährdung vorliegt; für die öffentliche Filmvorführung, wenn der Film nicht offensichtlich schwer jugendgefährdend ist. So gekennzeichnete Filme, Videos und DVDs können von der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien (BPjM) nicht indiziert werden.




lesen, verstehen oder weiter blödsinn erzählen.....




mfg


----------



## -Migu- (29. Juni 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> lesen, verstehen oder weiter blödsinn erzählen.....
> mfg



*Alarm-Sirene-auspack* Klugscheisser Alarm !! *Sirene-wegsteck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (29. Juni 2010)

und nur für spiele:

*Die fünf Kennzeichen und was sie bedeuten.*      Die Alterseinstufungen der USK finden sich auf jeder Spieleverpackung und in der Regel auf jedem Datenträger. Auch in einem seriösen Online-Shop wird immer auf die USK-Kennzeichen verwiesen.      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Freigegeben ohne Altersbeschränkung gemäß § 14 JuSchG.  Spiele mit diesem Siegel sind aus der Sicht des Jugendschutzes für Kinder jeden Alters unbedenklich. Sie sind aber nicht zwangsläufig schon für jüngere Kinder verständlich oder gar komplex beherrschbar.         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Freigegeben ab 6 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG.  Die Spiele wirken abstrakt-symbolisch, comicartig oder in anderer Weise unwirklich. Spielangebote versetzen den Spieler möglicherweise in etwas unheimliche Spielräume oder scheinen durch Aufgabenstellung oder Geschwindigkeit zu belastend für Kinder unter sechs Jahren.         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG.  Kampfbetonte Grundmuster in der Lösung von Spielaufgaben. Zum Beispiel setzen die Spielkonzepte auf Technikfaszination (historische Militärgerätschaft oder Science-Fiction-Welt) oder auch auf die Motivation, tapfere Rollen in komplexen Sagen und Mythenwelten zu spielen. Gewalt ist nicht in alltagsrelevante Szenarien eingebunden.         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG.  Rasante bewaffnete Action, mitunter gegen menschenähnliche Spielfiguren, sowie Spielkonzepte, die fiktive oder historische kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen atmosphärisch nachvollziehen lassen. Die Inhalte lassen eine bestimmte Reife des sozialen Urteilsvermögens und die Fähigkeit zur kritischen Reflektion der interaktiven Beteiligung am Spiel erforderlich erscheinen.         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß § 14 JuSchG.  In allen Spielelementen reine Erwachsenenprodukte. Der Titel darf nur an Erwachsene abgegeben werden. Bei Verstoß drohen Ordnungsstrafen bis 50.000 Euro. Der Inhalt ist geeignet, die Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu beeinträchtigen. Voraussetzung für die Kennzeichnung ist, dass §14JuSchG Abs.4 und §15 JuSchG Abs.2 und 3 (»Jugendgefährdung«) nicht erfüllt sind.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich warum sich keiner dranhält oO


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Erinner mich irgentwie an dieses Video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hnNplKfY6O8
> 
> ...



der typ hat nerven^^ ich würde diese nacht nicht in diesem haus schlafen^^


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> der typ hat nerven^^ ich würde diese nacht nicht in diesem haus schlafen^^



dir ist klar, dass das nicht echt ist? xD


----------



## i_Zs (29. Juni 2010)

Old If soll mal ein Zufluchtsort der Zwerge und Gnome werden, wie das derzeit noch geheime Portal mitten in Sw usw. es gibt in fast jeder Hauptstadt Hintertürchen, diejenigen die keine haben, kriegen noch was. Denn mit patch 5.** od. 6.**, habe mal was davon gelesen das die gesamte Welt heimgesucht wird von dunklen Wesen (Drachen, Untote, kA) die alles lebende vernichten wollen, die Hauptstädte werden zerstört, jeder muss sich verstecken, es gibt nur noch kleine Lager und keine Städte.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Made my Night xD
> 
> Wie hieß der olle Film mit den Zombie Nazis? Er war so gut^^


Dead Snow?


----------



## ødan (29. Juni 2010)

i_Zs schrieb:


> Old If soll mal ein Zufluchtsort der Zwerge und Gnome werden, wie das derzeit noch geheime Portal mitten in Sw usw. es gibt in fast jeder Hauptstadt Hintertürchen, diejenigen die keine haben, kriegen noch was. Denn mit patch 5.** od. 6.**, habe mal was davon gelesen das die gesamte Welt heimgesucht wird von dunklen Wesen (Drachen, Untote, kA) die alles lebende vernichten wollen, die Hauptstädte werden zerstört, jeder muss sich verstecken, es gibt nur noch kleine Lager und keine Städte.



tja, dann hast du wohl ziemlichen müll gelesen xD

&#8364;: Merci Hellraiser, genau der wars^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> der typ hat nerven^^ ich würde diese nacht nicht in diesem haus schlafen^^


Du würdest nichtmehr in dem Haus schlafen wenn du darin Videos gefakt hast?^^


----------



## Shaila (29. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und genau das ist ein Problem der Gesellschaft wie ich finde. Zum einen klagt man über gewaltbereite Jugendliche und im anderen Moment stellt man sich selbst möglich hart da und mutet den Jüngeren alles zu, sei es noch so brutal. Ich bleibe im Übrigen bei FSK 16. Mit Cataclysm wird die Grafik bzw. die Dartstellung noch einmal besser. Aber mir geht es ja eher um das Suchtpotential. Wobei ich diese Karagruft eben schon für grenzwertig halte. Und derjenige der das Bild gepostet hat, sollte meiner Meinung nach einen Bann kassieren und nun flamet mich dafür.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Juni 2010)

Es kann sein, aber wie schon gesagt halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich da es z.B. nicht angekündigt wurde

allerdings wäre das garnicht so dumm von Blizzard das zu machen


----------



## Rondinn (29. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr mit eurem FSK 18 bitte?

In dem Video gibt es nichts zu sehen was es in WoW nicht schonmal irgendwo gab.

Der riesen Knochenhaufen? Manm schaue nach Auchindoun oder Scholo...

Und die Skellete was überall rumliegen sind auch in jedem Keller eines Hauses in WoW zu bewundern.

Also übertreiben muss man nicht.

Direkt zum Thema: Ich denke, wie einige Vorposter schon gesagt haben, wir es vil mit 4.1, 4.2 usw evtl. rauskommen

aber doch eher unwahrscheinlich.

MFG Rondinn


----------



## Narulein (29. Juni 2010)

Ich denke mal das nen Questhub oder so darunterführen könnte, aber das es was wirklich großes werden würde bezweifel ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich irre mich aber gerne weil Karazhan immernoch eine der schönsten und besten Instanzen ingame ist


----------



## snow117 (29. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen an welche stelle ich mich als mage stellen muss um reinzu blinzeln?


----------



## merc91 (30. Juni 2010)

snow117 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen an welche stelle ich mich als mage stellen muss um reinzu blinzeln?



schließe mich der frage an.

schonmal danke für ne antwort =)


----------



## cellebln (30. Juni 2010)

Zur "USK"

§ 11 Prüfkriterien im Rahmen des § 14 Abs.2 JuSchG
(1) Die Zuordnung von Prüfobjekten in die Altergruppen des § 14 Abs. 2 JuSchG orientiert sich an der Schutzwürdigkeit von Kindern und Jugendlichen vor Beeinträchtigungen, an der Forschung zur Wirkung von Computerspielen und zur Lebenswelt von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Ein Prüfobjekt darf für eine Altersstufe nicht freigegeben werden, wenn es geeignet ist die Entwicklung dieser Kinder und Jugendlichen oder ihre Erziehung zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu beeinträchtigen.
(2) “Freigegeben ohne Altersbeschränkung” im Sinne des § 14 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 JuSchG bedeutet: Spiele mit dieser Altersfreigabe sind aus der Sicht des Jugendschutzes für Kinder jeden Alters unbedenklich. Sie sind aber nicht zwangsläufig schon für jüngere Kinder verständlich oder gar komplex beherrschbar.
(3) “Freigegeben ab 6 Jahren” im Sinne des § 14 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 JuSchG bedeutet: Die Spiele wirken abstrakt-symbolisch, comicartig oder in anderer Weise unwirklich. Spielangebote versetzen den Spieler möglicherweise in etwas unheimliche Spielräume oder scheinen durch Aufgabenstellung oder Geschwindigkeit zu belastend für Kinder unter sechs Jahren.
(4) “Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren” im Sinne des § 14 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 JuSchG bedeutet: Aggressiv konkurrenzfördernde oder kampfbetonte Grundmuster in der Lösung von Spielaufgaben herrschen vor. Zum Beispiel setzen die Spielkonzepte auf Technikfaszination (historische Militärgerätschaft oder Science-Fiction-Welt) oder auch auf die Motivation, tapfere Rollen in komplexen Sagen und Mythenwelten zu spielen. Die Gewalt ist nicht in alltagsrelevante Szenarien eingebunden.
(5) “Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren” im Sinne des § 14 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 JuSchG bedeutet: Rasante bewaffnete Action, mitunter gegen menschenähnliche Spielfiguren, sowie Spielkonzepte, die fiktive oder historische kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen atmosphärisch nachvollziehen lassen. Die Inhalte lassen eine bestimmte Reife des sozialen Urteilsvermögens und die Fähigkeit zur kritischen Reflektion der interaktiven Beteiligung am Spiel erforderlich erscheinen.
(6) “Keine Jugendfreigabe” im Sinne des § 14 Abs. 1 Nr. 5 JuSchG bedeutet: Der Inhalt ist geeignet, die Entwicklung oder die Erziehung zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit von Kindern und Jugendlichen zu beeinträchtigen ohne diese zu gefährden.


----------



## Duallity1991 (30. Juni 2010)

So Zum Thema Kara Ich hab vor kurzem in einem Viedeo zu cata gesehen das für Kara ein neuer Instanz Eingang weiter oben am Turm Gemacht wird.

Ich meine das sogar hier auf Buffed gesehen zuhaben aber da bin ich mit nicht so sicher kann auch wo anders gewesen sein.

Wenn ich das Video noch mal finde werde ich das hier rein Posten!^^

Naja auf jedenfall kann ich mir vorstellen das sich da vielleicht noch was tuhen kann.

naja wir werden das ja mit cata sehen was sich da noch tuhen wird

Ps ich hoffe sie öffnen das Massengrab noch.

mfg Dual^^


----------



## Tai Guy (30. Juni 2010)

Sollte aus diesen Katakomben eine Instanz oder gar Raid Instanz werden, kann ich ein USK 16 oder gar 18 absolut nicht verstehn, weil die gesamte gruselige und schaurige Stimmung dann im Arsch ist. Stellt euch mal vor, ein stöhnender, krieschender, halb verwester mob gurk auf euch zu. Und mindestens 5 mal kommt dann *zuuumm* *römms* *splat* *krach* *klirr*
Und zwischendrin ein "og og. omfg du noob machst kein dämätsch"


----------



## bruderelfe (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn das mal kommt,
dann sollen sie es von mir aus auf FSK 12 belassen,
ich würde da nicht reingehen, nennt mich nun ein weichei, ich bin 33j gucke keine horrfilme, weils net meins ist!
und wer da nicht mit klarkommt sollte da nicht reingehen, klar gibts auch in anderen inis knochenhaufen etc, od erinnere an das kleine mädchen  mit ihrer puppe in den pestländern!
da musste ich sogar heulen! aber es ist klar es ist ein spiel, nur die argumente überll haste leichen etc, kann man trozdem net zählen lassen, da es nirgends so heftig aussieht wie in diesem kerker!
Und nochwas blizzard wird in dieser form den kerker niemas öffnen dürfen, solange das spiel ab 12 ist! Das ist so sicher wie das armen in der kirche, entweder sie stufen hoch od sie müssen massiv an der ini leichen rausnehmen grade die sache im wassser, da blizz anscheind an beiden keine lust hat, wird diese ini wohl für imemr verhlossen bleiben!


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Es geht mit autounstuck, afaik. Habs selber jedoch noch nie geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du (oder vllt. jemand anderes) genauere Angaben, wie diese Gruft loretechnisch einzuordnen wäre? Hat sie was mit Medivh zu tun? Oder ist das was komplett anderes?


----------



## bruderelfe (30. Juni 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Hast du (oder vllt. jemand anderes) genauere Angaben, wie diese Gruft loretechnisch einzuordnen wäre? Hat sie was mit Medivh zu tun? Oder ist das was komplett anderes?



Ich glaube, das weiß derzeit so wirklich keienr hier, vllt mal ins offi wow forum diese frage einstellen und hoffen das ein blueposter da helfen kann!


----------



## Duallity1991 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte da noch ne idee was die da unten machen können so in der art wie das in hdr mit dem lichking war wo mann vor ihm weg Laufen muss und so könnte ich mir da vorstellen das mann dort von irgent so ein ultra vieh verfolgt wird und halt um sein leben laufen muss oder so was halt das die stimmung nicht so versaut wird naja meinen erklärung ist zwar nit so doll aber bin auch schon was länger wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Dual =)


----------



## Flana (30. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht nistet sich mit Cata ja irgendwelches Viehzeugs da ein und muss von uns geplättet werden, wurd ja nie gesagt das nach der Katastrophe da immer noch alles öde und voll mit Untoten ist.


----------



## Hellersche (30. Juni 2010)

Ich fänds cool wenn sie nen Raid draus machedn würden fand Kara sowieso eine der besten Raid Inis gerade das düstere gefiel mir sehr gut hatte bissel mehr classic flair. Bc sah mir einfach alles zu bunt aus mit WotLK gehts wieder. xD


----------



## Tsukasu (30. Juni 2010)

könnt mir mal pls einer vl ne karte oder so posten wo genau dies kerker ist ^^


----------



## Icewindlady (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich an folgendes Video gehalten http://www.youtube.c...feature=related und habs nach ner gefühlten Stunde auch runtergeschafft. War Vorgestern, man kommt also noch runter. War mit meinem Mage da, mit dem Blinzeln hat das bei mir gar nicht funktioniert, aber mit dem Freisetzen gings nach ein paar Anläufen.
Nur nicht vergessen vorher den Hearthstone wegzuwerfen, hatt ich beim ersten Versuch nämlich nicht drangedacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdaughter (30. Juni 2010)

Leider kann ich mir auf der Arbeit die Videos nicht anschauen (wird heute abend zu Hause mal nachgeholt), aber von den Beschreibungen her würde ich den Keller optisch (und auch atmosphärisch) mit diversen Gewölben in Diablo und Diablo II vergleichen (auch da hat man aufgespießte Leichen, zu Tode gefolterte etc.). Und da kommt dann gleich der Punkt mit der USK ins Spiel: Diablo II hat USK 16... 
Vieles bei WoW wirkt durch den comichaften Stil harmloser, als es in Spielen mit realistischer Darstellung der Fall wäre. Nicht nur die Folter im DK Startgebiet, die Massen von Leichen, Skeletthaufen etc., sondern generell der doch eher saloppe Umgang mit dem Tod (Killquests, Körperteilesammelquests etc) wären auch bei Wow ein Grund für mich, die USK auf 16 anzuheben - was selbstverständlich nicht passieren wird.


----------



## kaeku (30. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob ich dich auslachen oder bemitleiden sollt' .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ein unendlicher Quatsch! Überall in WoW gibts sowas. Du hast offensichtlich ein bisschen Langeweile und bist sehr schreckhaft.. Selbst meine 5-jährige Cousine würde das nicht schlimm finden


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Juni 2010)

Ich versteh nicht so ganz, warum wegen einer einzigen Katakombe, auf einmal die FSK und nicht mehr die USK für die Einstufung zuständig sein soll.


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

kaeku schrieb:


> Was ein unendlicher Quatsch! Überall in WoW gibts sowas. Du hast offensichtlich ein bisschen Langeweile und bist sehr schreckhaft.. Selbst meine 5-jährige Cousine würde das nicht schlimm finden



Das finde ich aber bedenklich, dass sich deine kleine Cousine nichts aus aufgespießten Leichen macht.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (30. Juni 2010)

kaeku schrieb:


> Was ein unendlicher Quatsch! Überall in WoW gibts sowas. Du hast offensichtlich ein bisschen Langeweile und bist sehr schreckhaft.. Selbst meine 5-jährige Cousine würde das nicht schlimm finden



Und an deiner Aussage erkennt man das du nicht fähig dazu warst dir alle Seiten durchzulesen, denn sonst würdest du dich für deine Aussage in Grund und Boden schämen.

Schönen Abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie ist der Thread weit weg vom Ursprung mit offensichtlichen Provokationsversuchen die Zumutbarkeit für die Altersgrenzen des angesprochenen Spiels zu umgehen.
Da ich unter anderem nicht die Muse habe hier alles zu bereinigen und auch nicht glaube dass es nochmal "Back to Topic" geht, ist der Thread zu.


----------

